# Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg

Resulta que hace unos días bajé la ultima versión del KiCad disponible para actualizar la que uso que es del 2008  y como no tenía en que probarlo (ni quería arriesgarme a dañar algunos de los desarrollos que ya tengo "en firme") se me ocurrió diseñar el PCB para un ampli para auriculares.

La verdad que no sabía por cual empezar, pero recordé haber visto uno MUY BUENO en el libro de D. Self  "Small Signal Audio Design", así que lo busqué, lo simulé (les adjunto el archivo de Simetrix) y andaba taaan bien que decidí hacer un PCB para ese y ver que tal va. La idea de este amplificador es usarlo  en un preamplificador estéreo bastante sofisticado que estoy diseñado y que requiere una salida de auriculares de muy alta calidad.

Por desgracia no tengo un sistema Audio Precision para ensayar el amplificador (ni el dinero para gastarlo en eso ) así que fuí con las simulaciones nomás, pero los resultados son TAN BUENOS que decidí usarlo. El diseño original de D. Self usa como transistores de potencia los BC184 y los BC214... bastante complicados de conseguirlos por acá, pero los reemplacé con los BC327 y BC337 que se pueden comprar hasta en la verdulería a un precio muy bajo. Yo conseguí las versiones -25 de estos transistores que aseguran un hfe entre 160 y 400... y los que compré tienen todos entre 310 y 330 , así que además están apareados . *Es importante usar transistores de alta ganancia como estos para obtener la mínima distorsión posible*, y yo obtuve (en simulación) los siguientes valores excitando una carga de 32Ω con una tensión de 2.5Vpp:



1kHz  0.00036%
10kHz 0.0037%
20kHz 0.0071%
bastaaante bien, no? No hay que ser taaan optimistas , pero es seguro una THD inferior al 0.005% en la banda de los medios donde la sensibilidad del oído es máxima...y con esto el ampli debería ser "transparente".
Cuando vean el esquema les va a resultar conocido, por que es una "mezcla" del *P113 de ESP* (en realidad es mas complejo que el P113 para reducir la THD al máximo) y salidas con transistores en paralelo como los amplis de mucha potencia... pero claro, muchisimo mas pequeños .

El circuito terminé de montarlo hace un par de horas pero estoy esperando que mi hijo me devuelva los auriculares para ensayarlo. Esta es la foto de lo que vá quedando:



Acá no usé resistencia metal-film por que no tenía de todos los valores y tampoco tenía ganas de ir a comprarlas, así que hubo que ir al "depósito".

Este ampli tiene algunas cosas muy buenas, como el capacitor de acople de salida aún cuando la alimentación es de doble polaridad, por que ese cap me asegura que si vuela algo en el ampli la tensión de CC no se lleve los auriculares a mejor vida. Lo único que no me gusta mucho es que tiene una ganancia de 5.7 que me parece un poco "alta" pero como no sé que niveles voy a manejar e esa parte del preamplificador, mejor la dejo así y la bajo un poco si fuera necesario mas adelante...

La alimentación del ampli no tiene nada raro, es solo un fuente de +12/-12 ó +15/-15, y puede ser una fuente sin regulación. Sin embargo para obtener la mejor performance les recomiendo *una fuente regulada como la del usuario cejas99* aunque van a tener que agregarle unos disipadores a los reguladores.

Cuando lo pruebe les cuento que tal anduvo, pero no espero nada raro 

*EDITO:*
Recién estuve analizando el ampli con el osciloscopio (el digital )  y el funcionamiento es impecable. La única forma que tengo de medir THD  es usando la FFT, y en esta caso la distorsión se pierde en el piso de  ruido del generador de funciones, así que es inferior (muy inferior) al *0.07%*  que es hasta donde yo puedo determinar. La medición se hizo entre 200Hz  y 2kHz y va tal como predice la simulación, así que no hay razón para  suponer nada malo de este ampli en frecuencias superiores aparte del  aumento del THD por la caída de ganancia de lazo abierto de los AO. Una prueba rápida a 10kHz muestra la aparición de un "piquito" de la segunda armónica que apenas asoma del piso de ruido... pero ya sabíamos que eso iba a pasar 


*PD: *El KiCad nuevo tiene algunos problemas con la impresión (usar impresoras) y los PDF que crea de los PCB no son buenos (es más, a mi me hace cualquier cosa con el PDFCreator que uso), pero si se usa la opción de plotear a un archivo postcript, la calidad es alucinante... solo que hay que convertirlo a PDF ... pero por ahora se hace sin problemas y sin gasto en el sitio www.ps2pdf.com

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (por si acaso)
Como de costumbre, autorizo el uso de ese diseño para lo que se les  antoje, en forma privada o para comercializarlo, con las siguientes  restricciones:
*

No pueden decir que lo inventaron ustedes y deben dar crédito a Douglas Self por el diseño electrónico y a mí por el PCB.
*No pueden borrar mi nick del PCB* (pero si necesitan quitarlo, estoy dispuesto a negociar un precio ).
Este  diseño se entrega tal como está para usuarios de DIY, y asumo que  quienes lo utilicen saben lo que estan haciendo. Por eso, y dado que el  armado y modificación corre por su cuenta, *no acepto ninguna  responsabilidad por los daños que puedan hacer utilizando este diseño*,  tales como - pero no limitados a: quemar la salida de alguna fuente de  señal (lector de CD/DVD/BDP, sintonizador, etc), quemar unos auriculares de muy alto precio, o peor aún, causar/se daño auditivo permanente por poner el ampli al mango con los auriculares puestos.... y cualquier otra maldad que  puedan realizar...*ESTA CLARO???* Si le prenden fuego a su casa o la de  alguien, o se quedan sordos, LA CULPA ES DE USTEDES!!!!
*
.*


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por tan valioso aporte.



Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Buen aporte Eduardo, como siempre.

Una pregunta: los dos diodos 1N4148 más las dos resistencias de 4K7 hacia VDD que están "colgados en contínua" de la salida del segundo amplificador operacional TL072, hacen funcionar en clase A pura la salida de este mismo TL072 dentro de todo el rango usable del ampli ?. Si es así, sería posible eliminar la primera etapa logrando simultáneamente hacer funcionar adecuadamente en clase A pura la salida del segundo operacional y lograr la ganancia necesaria, todo con una etapa y sin poner en riesgo la integridad del operacional ?. Se me ocurre que la suma de la red que fije ganancia, de esta nueva forma, tendría que ser 9,4 K, posiblemente nunca menor (por el riesgo de succionar mucha corriente desde la salida del operacional hacia VDD y quemar el integrado). Habrá que ver cómo queda la respuesta en baja frecuencia... Lo que creo que puede mejorar de esta nueva forma es la relación señal a ruido, el ancho de banda pasante (principalmente una mayor extensión por encima de los agudos audibles) y la respuesta dinámica del conjunto (existencia de menos etapas).

Otra pregunta: la ganancia de tensión final no es aproximadamente 5,7 x 2, es decir unos 11,4 ?

Utilizar dos pares por canal es sólo por requerimientos de disipación máxima o para distribuir la corriente para operar dentro del rango de menores variaciones de hFE con las variaciones de Ic ?

Saludos

PD: si el SOA es muy confiable, personalmente le sacaría el capacitor de salida, para que no altere mucho las bajas frecuencias (que en auriculares es todo un tema esa zona).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Buen aporte Eduardo, como siempre.


Gracias Diego!!!



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una pregunta: los dos diodos 1N4148 más las dos resistencias de 4K7 hacia VDD que están "colgados en contínua" de la salida del segundo amplificador operacional TL072, hacen funcionar en clase A pura la salida de este mismo TL072 ?. Si es así, sería posible eliminar la primera etapa logrando simultáneamente hacer funcionar adecuadamente en clase A pura la salida del segundo operacional y lograr la ganancia necesaria, todo con una etapa y sin poner en riesgo la integridad del operacional ?. Se me ocurre que la suma de la red que fije ganancia, de esta nueva forma, tendría que ser 9,4 K. Habrá que ver cómo queda la respuesta en baja frecuencia...


Los dos 1N4148 son para fijar la polarización de la etapa de salida (el bias ) y las dos resistencias mas el cap forman un bootstrap para ayudar a mantener constante la corriente sobre los diodos. No es exactamente una salida clase A por que lo que hace el cap es tratar de mantener constante la diferencia de potencial sobre los diodos y la R4x copiando la tensión alterna de salida... pero en contínua eso no existe.
Por otra parte, este diseño usa necesariamente los dos etapas del AO por cada canal: una amplificando tensión solamente (esa es la que dá la ganancia 5.7) y la otra realimentando toda la etapa de salida para reducir la distorsión al mínimo posible.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Otra pregunta: la ganancia de tensión final no es aproximadamente 5,7 x 2, es decir unos 11,4 ?


Nop, fijate que el lazo de realimentación de salida está cerrado por fuera del divisor R4x y R5x, así que la ganancia solo la dá la primer etapa del AO.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Utilizar dos pares por canal es sólo por requerimientos de disipación máxima o para distribuir la corriente para operar dentro de menores variaciones de hFE con las variaciones de Ic ?


Solo usa dos transistores para aumentar la capacidad de manejo de corriente de salida, por que los que el usa tienen menos capacidad que los BC que yo reemplacé, pero además tienen algunas características un poquito mejores que los BC327/337. En este circuito, la corriente de salida es relativamente reducida aún para potencias "de auriculares" relativamente altas (tipo 100mW). Yo podría haber usado un único par de BC y listo pero por un par de cm² adicionales de PCB tengo la posibilidad de manejar parlantes de 8Ω si fuera necesario... tipo reproductor de MP3 y esas cosas...
Por supuesto que la división de corriente ayuda tal como decís, pero en el caso de los BC que yo usé, la curva de hfe vs. Ic es MUY plana en un rango amplio de corrientes, así que acá no es tan necesario.

Saludos!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias Diego!!!
> 
> 
> Los dos 1N4148 son para fijar la polarización de la etapa de salida (el bias ) y las dos resistencias mas el cap forman un bootstrap para ayudar a mantener constante la corriente sobre los diodos. No es exactamente una salida clase A por que lo que hace el cap es tratar de mantener constante la diferencia de potencial sobre los diodos y la R4x copiando la tensión alterna de salida... pero en contínua eso no existe.
> Por otra parte, este diseño usa necesariamente los dos etapas del AO por cada canal: una amplificando tensión solamente (esa es la que dá la ganancia 5.7) y la otra realimentando toda la etapa de salida para reducir la distorsión al mínimo posible.
> 
> 
> Nop, fijate que el lazo de realimentación de salida está cerrado por fuera del divisor R4x y R5x, así que la ganancia solo la dá la primer etapa del AO.
> 
> 
> Solo usa dos transistores para aumentar la capacidad de manejo de corriente de salida, por que los que el usa tienen menos capacidad que los BC que yo reemplacé, pero además tienen algunas características un poquito mejores que los BC327/337. En este circuito, la corriente de salida es relativamente reducida aún para potencias "de auriculares" relativamente altas (tipo 100mW). Yo podría haber usado un único par de BC y listo pero por un par de cm² adicionales de PCB tengo la posibilidad de manejar parlantes de 8Ω si fuera necesario... tipo reproductor de MP3 y esas cosas...
> Por supuesto que la división de corriente ayuda tal como decís, pero en el caso de los BC que yo usé, la curva de hfe vs. Ic es MUY plana en un rango amplio de corrientes, así que acá no es tan necesario.
> 
> Saludos!!



Tenés razón!!!. Me llevé puesto el bootstrap cuando miré el esquema!!!. Ni me dí cuenta de eso!!!. Qué bol....!!!

Es que también supe ver unos esquemas "parecidos" donde ahí sí hacían funcionar la salida del OA en clase A, con un arreglo "parecido" pero sin diodos





Éstos fueron los que se me vinieron inmediatamente a la cabeza cuando ví tu esquema!!!. Arranqué la moto y le dí a fondo!!!. Igualmente te digo que es para tenerlo en cuenta. Sería interesante poder compararlos sónicamente. Habría que considerar también cómo y en qué OA es implementado y ver si verdaderamente este artilugio adicional puede ayudar a eliminar verdaderamente la distorsión por cruce y no traer aparejados además otros problemas que puedan resultar más graves que la eliminación de la distorsión por cruce por cero. Obviamente que la implementación depende del esquema interno del OA y, además, hay que tener presente que si el esquemático interno viene con falencias de diseño, muy probablemente un simple pull-up o pull-down con una resistencia (por así llamarlo y dependiendo cómo se lo mire) no pueda hacer milagros y revertir lo ya arruinado por un pésimo diseño interior del OA.

Qué paseo el mío!!!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa..... todo bien!!!!
Eso de poner la salida de los AO en "clase A" es una cosa que no me convence en absoluto, por que el AO debe tener una cargabilidad de salida MUY ALTA para mantenerse en clase A y además excitar las etapas que siguen, sean cual sean. Además, el poner el ampli en clase A atenta directamente contra la THD de la etapa, ya que esta aumenta, y mucho, a medida que se carga al AO. En su libro, D. Self tiene el análisis de varias etapas con NE5532 y TL072 con diferentes cargas (el TL072 es "muuuuucho menos cargable" que el NE5532) y la distorsión se vá al diablo cuando pasás de una carga "medianita". Digamos que hay que usar AO que soporten cargas de alrededor de 600Ω a la salida (que terminan siendo entre 800Ω y 1K) para minimizar la THD por cargarlo en clase A.... y no hay muchos que sean "buenos" y aguanten eso...

Bue... de todas formas es probable que no escuches el aumento de la THD, pero en ese caso tampoco vas a escuchar los efectos de la "clase A"...y entonces pinta como algo completamente inútil...


----------



## digito

Hola A Todos, le voy hacer  un regalo desde una vieja revista Frances, un Clase A de 1 W totalmente a transistor. Espero que le guste.


Chau.

Es obvio che lo pueden utilizar para Auriculares, o con Parlantes de 8 ohm. 

Saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Esta muy bueno Eduardo, es mi proximo proyecto, ya que mi señora y mi hijito me regalaron unos auriculares de los buenos. Te hago una consulta, no hay circuito de proteccion?, ya que mi miedo es que cuando enchufe el auricular provoque algun corto momentaneo y vuele la salida.

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola cyver!
Nop, no tiene circuito de protección por que tiene el capacitor en serie con la salida, así que es imposible que si vuela el ampli pase CC a los auriculares. Por otra parte, la resistencia en serie de 33Ω se encarga de "salvar la salida" si llegara a haber un corto en la ficha de auriculares (además aumenta la impedancia de salida para hacerla medianamente compatible con los auriculares), ya que entonces la carga de salida es 33Ω y no 33+impedancia_del_auricular.... pero bueno, no queda en corto...
Es decir, no tiene protecciones pero tampoco las necesita... esa es una de las cosas buenas que le ví a este esquema.

Saludos!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa..... todo bien!!!!
> Eso de poner la salida de los AO en "clase A" es una cosa que no me convence en absoluto, por que el AO debe tener una cargabilidad de salida MUY ALTA para mantenerse en clase A y además excitar las etapas que siguen, sean cual sean. Además, el poner el ampli en clase A atenta directamente contra la THD de la etapa, ya que esta aumenta, y mucho, a medida que se carga al AO. En su libro, D. Self tiene el análisis de varias etapas con NE5532 y TL072 con diferentes cargas (el TL072 es "muuuuucho menos cargable" que el NE5532) y la distorsión se vá al diablo cuando pasás de una carga "medianita". Digamos que hay que usar AO que soporten cargas de alrededor de 600Ω a la salida (que terminan siendo entre 800Ω y 1K) para minimizar la THD por cargarlo en clase A.... y no hay muchos que sean "buenos" y aguanten eso...
> 
> Bue... de todas formas es probable que no escuches el aumento de la THD, pero en ese caso tampoco vas a escuchar los efectos de la "clase A"...y entonces pinta como algo completamente inútil...



100 % de acuerdo contigo!!!. Como dije antes y lo reitero ahora: si el diseño interno del AO está previsto desde su génesis para un funcionamiento originario en clase AB, de características estándar y sin específicas pretensiones, muy difícilmente un "acomodo externo" logre mejorar sustancialmente algún parámetro sin correr o deteriorar algunos otros parámetros importantes simultáneamente (temperatura, estabilidad, etc., etc.). Los "acomodos externos" que he podido ver hasta ahora restan capacidad de cargabilidad de salida al AO subiendo muy probablemente la tasas de distorsión (como dijiste), más cuando el buffer que venga después no posea mucha separación de carga (muy alta ganancia de corriente). Tampoco quiero asegurar que esto mismo no se pueda implementar exitosamente (dependiendo del tipo de AO y la técnica para ese fin empleados), pero soy más partidario de la idea de que el diseño del amplificador debe preveer ese funcionamiento (en clase A pura) desde la misma concepción por parte del diseñador y desde la primera hasta la última etapa (no debe haber lugar a parches en ninguna etapa). Tampoco creo que una simple resistencia externa (de pull-up o pull-down) pueda llevar a cabo ese cometido con total éxito y precisión. Quizás, la técnica en el Kumisa pueda ser una mejor posibilidad y quizás una técnica más elegante frente a una simple resistencia, pero igual hay que ver lo que dije antes del corrimiento de los "otros" parámetros que también son muy importantes.

Se podría medir y ver... lo que sucede es que se requieren instrumentos bastante precisos para comparar uno y otro caso utilizando el mismo AO.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay otras versiones del mismo "chiste" por ahí, pero usando un par de FETs como fuente de corriente constante... que en verdad mejora la parte de "fuente de corriente" frente a una resistencia, pero no hace nada por el degradamiento de la THD.
Y tal como decís, hacen falta instrumentos muy precisos y costosos para hacer este tipo de mediciones (un Audio Precision debe andar como por los 5000 dólares... como para empezar, que si bien no es taaaanto dinero, no vá para un uso como el que yo le daría ).


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Que potencia entrega a su salida?necesito esta mini-etapa para la salida de preescucha de mi tarjeta de sonido,que estoy usando como salida master y Pfl de software de mezclas,y la salida que asigne para auriculares es debil.Ademas tengo guardados unos 6 opamp LM4562NA,y de buen gusto usaría dos en esta etapa,ya que tienen mucha mejor calidad que los tl072 y 082,dichos opamp son usados en alta gama como los famosos OPA's.



Ademas estos opamp tienen buena ganancia,mas que los TL


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Que potencia entrega a su salida?necesito esta mini-etapa para la salida de preescucha de mi tarjeta de sonido,que estoy usando como salida master y Pfl de software de mezclas,y la salida que asigne para auriculares es debil.


La potencia de salida depende de la tensión de alimentación que usés y de la impedancia nominal de los auriculares, así que sacá la cuenta: P=V² / (2*Rauris) y esa es la potencia MAXIMA que vas a conseguir; con ella y la sensiblidad de los auriculares vas a conocer el máximo SPL disponible en tus oídos.
Ahora bien, supongo que vas a hacer la pre-escucha con auriculares (y este ampli tiene potencia mas que suficiente para dañarte los oídos permanentemente), pero si vas a usar monitores dudo que sean aptos.



MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Ademas tengo guardados unos 6 opamp LM4562NA,y de buen gusto usaría dos en esta etapa,ya que tienen mucha mejor calidad que los tl072 y 082,dichos opamp son usados en alta gama como los famosos OPA's.


Dudo que haga falta algo superior a un TL072, ya que las simulaciones que hice y las "mediciones" de distorsión se hicieron con esos chips y son extremadamente bajas. De todas formas, si querés usar un LM4562, pues usalos, pero no vas a conseguir mucha mejora...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Ya sabia que la impedancia y sensibilidad son las que marcan la potencia,mi impedancia es de 24 ohms,y la sensibilidad es de 107 db,y si,es para auriculares,para monitores tengo ya una etapa de 500rms casera,estos auriculares ya los elegi con esa impedancia para poder sacar algo mas de chicha a las salidas de auriculares,y con respecto a los TL no los tengo,tengo los LM,tengo varios y no me importa usarlos en esto,he hecho la prueba de cambiar unos tl por los lm en una etapa de potencia y si se notaba la diferencia,en agudos y en ruido,menor ruido de fondo.


----------



## MemphisJr

EXCELENTE DR.Zoidberg muy buen aporte,una sola duda o consulta, si no se, llegara a fallar un CI o TR por alguna extraña razón la fuente de señal de audio queda protegida? o se necesita hacer un circuito protector aparte?

saludos. =)


----------



## pacio

Muchas gracias por el aporte Dr. Zoidberg!

¿Alguien me podrá pasar las medidas de la placa?

Y si alguien tiene la lista de componentes... (ahí ya me estoy abusando  )

Gracias! 
Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> EXCELENTE DR.Zoidberg muy buen aporte,una sola duda o consulta, si no se, llegara a fallar un CI o TR por alguna extraña razón la fuente de señal de audio queda protegida? o se necesita hacer un circuito protector aparte?


La entrada está acoplada en CA, así que a menos que vuele el capacitor de desacople (muuuuy raro) no debería haber ningún efecto nocivo hacia la fuente de señal si volara algo en el ampli... que dicho sea de paso, para que afecte a la fuente, debería más que incendiarse 





pacio dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte Dr. Zoidberg!


De nada!! 



pacio dijo:


> ¿Alguien me podrá pasar las medidas de la placa?


 El PDF está en tamaño natural, tal cual hay que imprimirla.



pacio dijo:


> Y si alguien tiene la lista de componentes... (ahí ya me estoy abusando  )


Sip, yo tengo la lista, pero no la presto... por que lo proximo que van a querer es que yo les compre los componentes, les arme el ampli y los vaya a probar y entregar a su casa .
Tomense el laburito y gasten 10 minutos relevando los componentes, que no creo que les suceda nada malo por hacer esto...y de paso miran el esquemático y aprenden algo bueno como el diseño que hizo D. Self.


----------



## leo12nico

pregunta, para bajarle la ganancia, como deberia jugar con las resistencias r4x y r5x? porque no quiero quedarme hipoacustico jajajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo12nico dijo:


> pregunta, para bajarle la ganancia, como deberia jugar con las resistencias r4x y r5x? porque no quiero quedarme hipoacustico jajajajaja


Las que tenés que variar son las R2x y R3x, mas que nada es mejor aumentar la R2x.
La ecuación de la ganancia es: [LATEX]Gv = (1 + R3x/R2x)[/LATEX]  así que de ahí podés calcular los valores.


----------



## leo12nico

los pudiste probar Dr. Zoidberg? que tal suena el ampli? D



voy a usar unos lme49720 en lugar de los tl, porque los tengo ahi archivados y no los voy a usar en nada me parece


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo12nico dijo:


> los pudiste probar Dr. Zoidberg? que tal suena el ampli? D


Si los probé, y suenan bien... que se yo, nunca doy opiniones subjetivas... eso lo dejo para los "audiófilos" .
Si querés saber que tal vá, pues armalo/probalo/modificalo a tu antojo y vas a poder apreciar "como suena", y por lo que vale no vas a tener dramas


----------



## tatajara

Dr. Zoidberg ahora que veo esas terminales en el pcb, como se llaman que no las puedo conseguir ?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sabés que no tengo idea como se llaman? Los otros días pregunté... pero me mandaron fruta (busqué en la web y era cualquier otra cosa ), así que les digo "de esos conectores blancos chiquitos para (circuito) impreso" y me traen estos u otros mas grandes, en cuyo caso pido el cambio.
Creo que se llaman "conectores MOLEX", pero MOLEX vienen de varios tipos y tamaños. En Farnell hay un datasheet donde se llaman ".100 KK Housing for Shrouded Crimp Terminals N ways", pero si los pedís de esa forma te van a mirar así:


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo los compro en *Electrocomponentes* que tiene la línea completa

*Catalogo Electrocomponentes*


 Habría que llamar a un Moderador que limpie este *"Offtopicazo"*


----------



## tatajara

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sabés que no tengo idea como se llaman? Los otros días pregunté... pero me mandaron fruta (busqué en la web y era cualquier otra cosa ), así que les digo "de esos conectores blancos chiquitos para (circuito) impreso" y me traen estos u otros mas grandes, en cuyo caso pido el cambio.
> Creo que se llaman "conectores MOLEX", pero MOLEX vienen de varios tipos y tamaños. En Farnell hay un datasheet donde se llaman ".100 KK Housing for Shrouded Crimp Terminals N ways", pero si los pedís de esa forma te van a mirar así:



gracias dr ¡¡¡  voy a ver como los consigo jeje



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo los compro en *Electrocomponentes* que tiene la línea completa
> 
> *Catalogo Electrocomponentes*
> 
> 
> Habría que llamar a un Moderador que limpie este *"Offtopicazo"*



naa fogo por que borrar ? si pregunte  aca por que lo necesito para este prollecto, va creo que este va a ser jejee


----------



## microtronic

amigo servirá para auriculares de alta impedancia? como los beyerdynamic dt990 de 600ohm.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

microtronic dijo:


> amigo servirá para auriculares de alta impedancia? como los beyerdynamic dt990 de 600ohm.


Si, funciona sin problemas, pero ese modelo de beyerdynamictiene 250Ω de impedancia según los datos en el sitio del fabricante
Si lo alimentás con solo +/-12V podés exceder la potencia máxima declarada por el fabricante y arrancarte los oídos, así que tenés cuidado con el volumen del ampli.


----------



## microtronic

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, funciona sin problemas, pero ese modelo de beyerdynamictiene 250Ω de impedancia según los datos en el sitio del fabricante
> Si lo alimentás con solo +/-12V podés exceder la potencia máxima declarada por el fabricante y arrancarte los oídos, así que tenés cuidado con el volumen del ampli.


gracias amigo el DT-990 tiene 4 modelos 
*-DT 990 Premium 250 Ohm
*-DT-990-Pro-25 Ohm
*-DT 990 Premium 32 ohm
*-DT 990 Premium 600 OHM
no me había fijado que el diseño no tiene un potenciómetro para regular el volumen de los auriculares. me imagino que si con 12 volt debe sonar duro no tienes una relacion de impedacion potencia de salida?

gracias por compartir el diseño


----------



## Tacatomon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sabés que no tengo idea como se llaman? Los otros días pregunté... pero me mandaron fruta (busqué en la web y era cualquier otra cosa ), así que les digo "de esos conectores blancos chiquitos para (circuito) impreso" y me traen estos u otros mas grandes, en cuyo caso pido el cambio.
> Creo que se llaman "conectores MOLEX", pero MOLEX vienen de varios tipos y tamaños. En Farnell hay un datasheet donde se llaman ".100 KK Housing for Shrouded Crimp Terminals N ways", pero si los pedís de esa forma te van a mirar así:



Se les llama PC Board Header Connector.

http://bit.ly/15gHNEg

Cuando los vean, les recomiendo comprar de varios. Siempre son útiles en los proyectos. Obviamente si encuentra el Header, también deben comprar el Crimp Terminal Housing y los crimp terminal necesarios para poder tener el juego completo.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

microtronic dijo:


> no me había fijado que el diseño no tiene un potenciómetro para regular el volumen de los auriculares. me imagino que si con 12 volt debe sonar duro no tienes una relacion de impedacion potencia de salida?


No tiene control de volumen por que no sé donde lo pueden conectar .
Fijate en el post original, por que hay un modelo Simetrix para que simules su funcionamiento y puedas ver/ajustar/agregar lo que quieras.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Todo el tiempo había estado utilizando amplificadores de baja potencia basados en integrados (con una calidad aceptable de audio pero no la mejor). Específicamente en las dos posibles variaciones del TDA2822M tanto estéreo como bridge pero la calidad final del sonido en las frecuencias bajas solía verse reducida ademas de que el ruido de fondo de los integrados era muy alto para mi gusto.

Por alguna parte del foro había encontrado un diagrama, no recuerdo a quien pertenece, sin embargo se debía alimentar con voltaje simétrico ¿Puedo usarlo solo con voltaje normal?  y en caso de que no ¿Como obtengo voltajes simétricos de baterías? Lo pensaba alimentar con 6 Pilas AA recargables de 3000mAh repartidas en 2 sujetadores con 3 pilas cada uno.

Entre las características físicas estaba buscando algo compacto pero no en exceso, y el peso no importa demasiado. Lo planeo utilizar para reproducir a través de el archivos FLAC (Que era en eso en lo que los TDA2822 sacaban a relucir su calidad de sonido apenas suficiente) en altas impedancias 32-45Ω

En caso de no poder utilizar el diagrama que he adjuntado por cuestiones de alimentación (No puedo usar mas de 6 Pilas AA) ¿Que diagrama conoce alguno de ustedes que tenga una gran respuesta en amplios rangos de frecuencias y no se "coma" los tonos bajos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si vas a usar 6 pilas ya tenés resuelta la fuente doble , te queda +3 0 -3

Lo que no entiendo es porqué usa transistores de salida en paralelo para tan baja potencia , algunos dicen que es para aumentar la ganancia


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si vas a usar 6 pilas ya tenés resuelta la fuente doble , te queda +3 0 -3
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porqué usa transistores de salida en paralelo para tan baja potencia , algunos dicen que es para aumentar la ganancia



Creo que si, eso decia, pero si no mal recuerdo el TL072 no trabaja a tan bajos voltajes o si?

Otra duda seria saber si puedo cambiar el sencillo TL072 por un OPA2134 u otro AO de alta gama de Burr Brown


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ni el TL072 ni el OPA2134 operan con tan baja tensión de alimentación. En los datasheets no están los valores mínimos, pero basado en la tensión de salida máxima, el TL pierde algo mas de 2V y el OPA un poco menos. 
Este ampli no está diseñado para funcionar con tensiones de alimentación tan bajas, y para eso solo podés usar un LM386 o un TDA2822, por que dudo que puedas polarizar correctamente algo discreto.
La otra opción sería buscar un ampli con salida rail-to-rail y cambiarlo por el TL072, pero me parece mas simple y económico usar 2 baterías de 9V (que pueden ser recargables) en lugar de 6 pilas AA...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué usa transistores de salida en paralelo para tan baja potencia , algunos dicen que es para aumentar la ganancia


Naaaa... es para poder excitar sin problemas a cargas de baja impedancia... tipo auriculares de 8Ω cuando los movés a volumen alto. Los trasistores que yo usé son de mayor capacidad que los originales de D. Self, pero lo mismo tenés que permitir picos de alta corriente sin volar la etapa de salida


----------



## jreyes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vas a usar 6 pilas ya tenés resuelta la fuente doble , te queda +3 0 -3
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porqué usa transistores de salida en paralelo para tan baja potencia , algunos dicen que es para aumentar la ganancia


DOSMETROS, 6 pilas (supongo que AA de 1.5V) dan 9V, al dividir queda en ±4.5. Si son de 1.2V queda en ±3.6V.

Hay unas pilas recargables de 3.7V (no recuerdo el modelo), son más grandes que la AA. Con 4 ya tienes ±7.4V.



Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las supuse recargables , que son de 1,2 V y se me chispoteó 

Gracias por advertirlo !


----------



## polpi

Tarde para hacer alguna aclaración de ultimo momento, ya que termino de subir estas fotos y le sueldo los cables de la fuente.

Mañana unos recortes de sobrantes de la placa, perforaciones para fijarlo al gabinete y listo. Me tengo fe y le tengo fe.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en ruso, el autor resalta su desempeño(segun traduccion de google)
es con el tda2822
http://radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/69/
http://ldsound.ru/usilitel-dlya-naushnikov-aple-p-na-tda-2822/
en frances con masa virtual, con el tl082 y salida a transistores bc547 y bc557
http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations_ampli_casque_001.html
http://www.sonelec-musique.com/images/electronique_ampli_casque_003.gif
con el ne5532 http://michel.terrier.pagesperso-orange.fr/radiocol/detail2003/ampli-casque.htm


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en chino de headphone hibrido hi fi, interesante usa valvula, lm317 y salida mosfet
http://gc.digitw.com/new_page_34.htm


----------



## josemaX

jorge morales dijo:


> informacion en chino de headphone hibrido hi fi, interesante usa valvula, lm317 y salida mosfet
> http://gc.digitw.com/new_page_34.htm



Algo del estilo y mas comprensible (al menos para mi ): http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/12AU7-IRF510-LM317-Headamp/


----------



## aiutzeler

La verdad este amplificadorcito anda una barbaridad, tiene un excelente sonido, muy recomendado para hacerlo, buen sonido y baja distorsión y eso que no le puse resistencias metalfilm, gracias Dr. Zoidberg por compartir el esquema y el pcb.


----------



## polpi

La verdad es que tiene muy buen sonido, gracias Dr. de hecho ahora estoy escuchando con auriculares (que me salieron $20 en el tren) y me ha sorprendido gratamente.
Ya que estamos... la fuente 6900 µf por rama y escucho sumbido ¿es normal? estoy usando el preamplificador triple tono y linea mezclada y la fuente es parecida a la que publicó CEJAS99.
Otra cosita: en las fotos de su placa veo que utilizó unos cerámicos para C3 y C4 y aiutzeler (lo tuve que copiar y pegar) uso unos de poliester... en realidad son parte del filtrado de la fuente... ¿hay alguna mejora?

Saludos. Atte: Pol


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polpi dijo:


> La verdad es que tiene muy buen sonido, gracias Dr. de hecho ahora estoy escuchando con auriculares (que me salieron $20 en el tren) y me ha sorprendido gratamente.



 



polpi dijo:


> Ya que estamos... la fuente 6900 µf por rama y escucho sumbido ¿es normal? estoy usando el preamplificador triple tono y linea mezclada y la fuente es parecida a la que publicó CEJAS99.


Nop...no es normal que tengas zumbido, pero por la posición del trafo, la posición del pcb y la maraña de cables satelitales.... hummmmm.
Para empezar, giraría el PCB en 180º para dejar las entradas del ampli cerca del preamp y alejar de allí las salidas de potencia. El trafo esta bien puesto, pero sería mejor alejarlo algunos centímetros. También me parece que hay que girar el trafo en 180º, pero no me queda muy claro como son los cables que entran y salen del trafo y fuente.
Para ser sincero con vos, la que usaste no es la mejor distribución de componentes para minimizar problemas de ruido... 
Publicá el esquema de la fuente que usaste...

*PD: *Y por supuesto, asegurate que no sea el preamp el que mete el ruido...



polpi dijo:


> Otra cosita: en las fotos de su placa veo que utilizó unos cerámicos para C3 y C4 y aiutzeler (lo tuve que copiar y pegar) uso unos de poliester... en realidad son parte del filtrado de la fuente... ¿hay alguna mejora?


En realidad deberían ser cerámicos, ya que son para desacople de HF y los de poliester tienen menor performance para estas cosas....


----------



## Lucho LP

Excelente aporte Dr. Zoidberg, muchas gracias por su dedicación. Tengo funcionando el amplificador y tiene una gran calidad, además de que anduvo de una y sin quejarse.
Saludos y agradecimientos!


----------



## polpi

Tiene usted toda la razon acerca de la enredadera  pero todavia falta terminarlo. El transformador en realidad está al revez los tres mas delgados son los que alimentan la fuente y los otros tres (rojo - 220 / Negro - Tierra / Blanco - 110) entran comidita.
Con respeto a la maraña, bueno no son los cables definitivos y es verdad que girando la placa quedaría mas corto el tramo (gracias).
Todavia estoy trantando de conectar el plug hembra grande con corte de nueve contactos y me está volviendo loco. Y por otro lado no lo quiero cerrar hasta no conseguir los potes de 100k que no existen en zona sur hasta marzo 
Es verdad, lo reconozco, el problema es de la fuente (del sumbido) falta filtrado. La fuente es _esta_ con el diseño de PCB de esta (Gracias a Fogonazo y Cejas99)
Una vez mas le agradezco el aporte; me gustó mezclar opamp con transistores, siempre es interesante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ok, pero no me trates de Usted!!!
La fuente no esta nada mal, pero yo cambiaria la resistencia de 4R7 por una de 2R2 y llevaria los caps a 2200uF o 4700uF.
Y le pondria mas pilas a las conexiones y el trafo, por que me juego que el lio viene por ahi.


----------



## polpi

Que velocidad!  en contestar. Gracias por eso. Te comento que en este momento la fuente tiene 4700µf Resistencia 2200µf y demas por rama. El trafo me parece medio chico ya que entrega 9-0-9 y 300mA pero pienso colocarle un Vumetro al pre y creo que solo el vumetro se va a comer los 300.
Lo de los cables, si ya lo tenía pensado solo estoy tratando de terminar tal cual lo publicó Tupolev al pre y terminar conectando todo con cables cubiertos en mallas. (ese para mic)


----------



## Fogonazo

polpi dijo:


> Que velocidad!  en contestar. Gracias por eso. Te comento que en este momento la fuente tiene 4700µf Resistencia 2200µf y demas por rama. El trafo me parece medio chico ya que entrega 9-0-9 y 300mA pero pienso colocarle un Vumetro al pre y creo que solo el vumetro se va a comer los 300.
> Lo de los cables, si ya lo tenía pensado solo estoy tratando de terminar tal cual lo publicó Tupolev al pre y terminar conectando todo con cables cubiertos en mallas. (ese para mic)



¿ Que tipo de vúmetro ?

De aguja: Consumo despreciable
De LED´s: consumo  despreciable


_____________________________________




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok, pero no me trates de Usted!!!. . . .



! Si señor, como usted diga ¡


​


----------



## polpi

De led fogo, mas encima me gustó el vumetro bicolor _este_ (perdon pero no encontré el post original de donde lo saqué)  pero en la simulación (livewire) no me convenció mucho.
Usé ese transformador primero porque fue gratis y segundo solo pensaba hacer el pre, y fui agregandole "cositas".
Como el ampli; al principio un simple tda2050, ahora con protector para parlantes, limitador de audio y control de temperatura con thermistor. (proyectando hacer un pcb todo en uno con fuente incluida)


----------



## polpi

Luego de busca y buscar y treniendo en cuenta que estaba trabajando con una fuente regulada y con 6900µf y todos componentes nuevos... doy con el error que me generaba ruidos.
Mis disculpas a Ud. Doc. por sospechar de su diseño. Le comento que, aparte, ya reemplacé ese enjambre de cables por uno para micrófono balanceado y, si bien no mejoró el sonido porque la causa era en otra parte, quedó mucho mas presentable. 
Atte: polpi.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por aclarar.
En lo sucesivo, te recomiendo que aprendas a usar el software de diseño de PCBs de forma correcta, de manera tal que realizando el esquematico el soft te genere las conexiones entre componentes, lo que reduce a cero la posibilidad de errores.


----------



## polpi

Generalmente trabajo en proteus con el esquema y luego el pcb, pero como era una fuente muy simple decidi hacerla en el wizard "al aire" obviamente la ansiedad nos lleva a cometer errores que luego son un dolor de cabeza.
El ampli finalmente lo pudimos probar con unos auriculares de Phillips viejitos (de los 90) que  ninguno de 5 personas que estaban en el tallercito quisieron probar al máximo. Si lo probamos al max sin ponerlos en el oido y se escuchaba como un parlantito de la pc. 
Nuevamente gracias por el aporte.
Atte. Polpi.


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Pues aquí otro que ha hecho el ampli. Al encenderlo, no funcionaba, revisé y revisé, estaba todo bien, hasta que me fijo en los IC......mec***********....... por error puse los NE5534 en vez de los NE5532. Los primeros son simples, los segundos duales.(En mi defensa debo decir que están en la misma cajita)

Así que puse unos TL072 viejillos y perfecto!!!!

Ya estoy en la producción de cuatro amplificadores en el mismo gabinete, pero con NE5532, resistencias de metal y BC´s apareados, para las escuchas del estudio.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Actualización. Adjunto fotos del proceso y pido sugerencias de fuente.
Con 15+15v y 2 Amp sera suficiente, espero.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

felixreal dijo:


> . . . pido sugerencias de fuente.
> Con 15+15v y 2 Amp sera suficiente, espero.



*Mas* que suficiente.


----------



## polpi

Te adjunto una fuente y supongo que con 1 amp. es suficiente.


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Gracias por los aportes, estuve buscando el esquema de la fuente que sugiere *polpi* en el foro, pero no lo he encontrado. Si eres tan amable de decirme dónde está. El caso es que me suena

Tengo un par de placas de ésta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/, pero los reguladores están muy juntos para ponerles buenos disipadores.

Si no, me la haré en protoboard, pero ya que las demás están tán bién....

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## polpi

Se que no deberìa continuar con este tema en este post, perdon por eso.
A esa fuente, en este caso, no hace falta el disipador a 12v. En mi caso tengo una pre de triple tono y mic, vumetro de leds y el amplificador de auriculares y no calienta nada (estan sin disipadores) con un transformador de 9-0-9 y 300 mA.
Por otro lado es cierto que la fuente que "hice" está basada en la fuente de CEJAS99, me disculpo por no poner el enlace correcto.
Saludos, Atte: Pol


----------



## felixreal

Hooola_que_tal !

Adjunto fotos de los progresos
También tengo ya la caja para meterlo todo, de 1 unidad de rack.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## gamerszone

dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> la entrada está acoplada en ca, así que a menos que vuele el capacitor de desacople (muuuuy raro) no debería haber ningún efecto nocivo hacia la fuente de señal si volara algo en el ampli... Que dicho sea de paso, para que afecte a la fuente, debería más que incendiarse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de nada!!
> 
> 
> El pdf está en tamaño natural, tal cual hay que imprimirla.
> 
> 
> Sip, yo tengo la lista, pero no la presto... Por que lo proximo que van a querer es que yo les compre los componentes, les arme el ampli y los vaya a probar y entregar a su casa .
> Tomense el laburito y gasten 10 minutos relevando los componentes, que no creo que les suceda nada malo por hacer esto...y de paso miran el esquemático y aprenden algo bueno como el diseño que hizo d. Self.















muy buen aporte dr, aki en mi pais es sencillo conseguir los bc184 y bc214 me podria decir en que pocicion van porfavor se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## polpi

Aca hay algo que te puede ayudar.

BC327 -> BC214

BC337 -> BC184

Atte. Polpi


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son los de salida.

BC327 = 800 mA <=> BC214 = 500 mA . . .  podria andar 
BC337 = 800 mA <=> BC184 = 100 mA . . .  No va a andar


----------



## polpi

solo coloque los datasheet para su comparación, es cierto que el 184 no se ajusta mas bien recomendaria 2N3705 o tambien 2N2222A pero quedaria raro por el encapsulado.

2N3705 = 800mA - 30V - 0.4W - TO-92 -> ECB
BC337  = 800mA - 45V - 0.6W - TO-92 -> CBE

Para el DR: Supongo que habrá probado con otros transistores, ¿por qué se quedo con estos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polpi dijo:


> Para el DR: Supongo que habrá probado con otros transistores, ¿por qué se quedo con estos?


Quedarme con cuales???? Con los BC327/337???
Por que se consiguen en cualquier parte a muy bajo costo y tienen manejo de potencia de sobra... mas aun por que van en paralelo y podrian manejar sin drama un parlante de 8 ohms con un rango dinamico de 6dB si lo alimentamos con +/-15V
Si fuera solo para auriculares, con los propuestos por D. Self sobraria para auris de 32 ohms como minimo...


----------



## pe444rro

Buenas tardes muchachos.
Les solicito un consejo, me han traido de afuera un par de Beyerdinamics DT880 de 600 Ohms, los coloque a la entrada de mi ampli Sony TAF 555 ESL de 120 W., los auri casi  ni suenan.
Ustedes consideran que este ampli aquì expuesto serìa el adecuado? 
Tengo la posibilidad de cambiar los auri por unos 250 Ohms, pero me han comentado que 600 es mejor.
Desde ya les quedo muy agradecido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este amplificador puede "mover" cualquier impedancia de carga sin parpadear... y con potencia suficiente como para volarte la cabeza. Pero es un amplificador transparente, sin coloraciones ni distorsiones apreciables. Digo esto por que no te conozco y hay gente que es especialista en tontear con el "sonido de los amplificadores"... y ni hablar si tienen que mover unos auriculares de la impedancia y "marca" de los tuyos. Yo te recomiendo que lo armés y lo escuchés... si no te gusta, no has perdido nada más que U$S25 y siempre podes comprar un Burson o cualquier otra marca "conocida" que no te va a dar ninguna ventaja ni va a "sonar" mejor, pero que podrás mostrar orgulloso la parva de dólares que te gastaste .

Saludos!


----------



## pe444rro

Muchisimas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Sabès lo que me resulta raro que elSony dice que la salida de auriculares es de 25 miliw a 8 Ohms, para mover uno de 32 Ohms el pote hay que llevarlo a la mitad  de su recorrido. Me llama la atenciòn que teniendo 120 W rms dentro tenga que armar otro ampli.
Te aclaro que mi mùsica preferida es la clàsica, por lo tanto, no uso ningùn tipo de coloreo.
Te repito, muchas gracias por tu atenciòn.
Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pe444rro dijo:


> Sabès lo que me resulta raro que elSony dice que la salida de auriculares es de 25 miliw a 8 Ohms, para mover uno de 32 Ohms el pote hay que llevarlo a la mitad  de su recorrido. Me llama la atenciòn que teniendo 120 W rms dentro tenga que armar otro ampli.
> Te repito, muchas gracias por tu atenciòn.
> Un abrazo


Ok. Gracias a vos.
En cuanto al Sony, eso es por que no tiene un ampli interno para los auriculares. En su lugar tiene un atenuador que reduce la señal de los baffles a niveles compatibles con los auriculares..... una manera muy floja pero efectiva de reducir costos...


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

¡Hola gente! Me dispuse a probar primero este ampli en la protoboard - la cual verifiqué, fácil, 4 veces - lo alimenté con una fuente de +/- 12 regulada y, para mi sorpresa, comenzaron (sin carga alguna, ni señal en la entrada, como se ve en la foto) a calentarse los transistores de salida, los bc327 fueron los que más irradiaron. Acto seguido desconecté la protoboard de la fuente, suponiendo que había cometido un error en las conexiones, pero no existe tal error; posteriormente quité los transistores, medí cada uno, temiendo que existiera uno o varios en corto, tampoco detecté problema alguno.

La fuente está en perfectas condiciones, los bc327 están conectados al negativo, los bc337 al positivo, el tl072 también está bien conectado y no sufrió conflicto alguno que haya podido detectar.

Ahora viene la pregunta: ¿Qué puede estar sucediendo en éste sencillo circuito? Me siento bastante desconcertado.

Gracias por su/s respuesta/s!


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> ¡Hola gente! Me dispuse a probar primero este ampli en la protoboard - la cual verifiqué, fácil, 4 veces - lo alimenté con una fuente de +/- 12 regulada y, para mi sorpresa, comenzaron (sin carga alguna, ni señal en la entrada, como se ve en la foto) a calentarse los transistores de salida, los bc327 fueron los que más irradiaron. Acto seguido desconecté la protoboard de la fuente, suponiendo que había cometido un error en las conexiones, pero no existe tal error; posteriormente quité los transistores, medí cada uno, temiendo que existiera uno o varios en corto, tampoco detecté problema alguno.
> 
> La fuente está en perfectas condiciones, los bc327 están conectados al negativo, los bc337 al positivo, el tl072 también está bien conectado y no sufrió conflicto alguno que haya podido detectar.
> 
> Ahora viene la pregunta: ¿Qué puede estar sucediendo en éste sencillo circuito? Me siento bastante desconcertado.
> 
> Gracias por su/s respuesta/s!




En el esquema no se encuentra clara la conexión entre base de Q11 (Q12) con el diodo D11 (D12) y la pata 1 del IC ¿ Como lo conectaste ?

​


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Tal por lo que veo en el diagrama, la base de Q11 la conecté directamente a la salida de la pata 7 del tl072. El ánodo del D11 está conectado a la base del Q21.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Tal por lo que veo en el diagrama, la base de Q11 la conecté directamente a la salida de la pata 7 del tl072. El ánodo del D11 está conectado a la base del Q21.



Ambas bases (Q11 y Q21) van conectadas entre si, junto con la salida del IC y el ánodo de D11


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Gracias! En un ratito (re)conecto tal como me señalás, testeo y comento lo sucedido.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Nada de ésto tiene lógica. Hechas las modificaciones, conecté el ampli a la fuente; todo sigue igual, calientan de igual forma los bc's. Incluso, por una simple duda, quité el tl072, lo cual no generó ningún tipo de cambio.

Esto es raro en serio che. :/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay nada raro:
1- conectaste.algo mal.
2- los transistores son falsos o tienen las patas cambiadas de lugar.
3- el protoboard esta palmado.
4- tenes uno o mas componentes en mal estado.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Quité todos los componentes de la protoboard. Rearmé el circuito con todos los semiconductores nuevos (y los componentes pasivos chequeados) pero nada, sigue calentándose. Desconecté uno de los extremos de la fuente, recién ahí, no se calienta, como era lógico.

Voy a utilizar los mismos transistores con otro ampli para auriculares, solo para corroborar que funcionen bien.

Si es asi, dejaré la protoboard de lado, suponiendo que ésta esté fallando, y procederé a hacer la placa.

La verdad, me superó este pequeño circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Quité todos los componentes de la protoboard. Rearmé el circuito con todos los semiconductores nuevos (y los componentes pasivos chequeados) pero nada, sigue calentándose. Desconecté uno de los extremos de la fuente, recién ahí, no se calienta, como era lógico.
> 
> Voy a utilizar los mismos transistores con otro ampli para auriculares, solo para corroborar que funcionen bien.
> 
> Si es asi, dejaré la protoboard de lado, suponiendo que ésta esté fallando, y procederé a hacer la placa.
> 
> _*La verdad, me superó este pequeño circuito.*_




El esquema ya ha sido probado y comprobado, así que NO existe ninguna duda sobre su funcionamiento.

Te sugiero que armes la PCB que sugiere el autor y así eliminas una gran posibilidad de errores de armado.

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## cuervo666

señores una consulta, es posible tener un circuito amplificador para bajos solo con una pila AAA(debido al poco espacio que se dispone), eh buscado pero no logro encontrar un circuito de esas caracteristicas....asi que recurro a uds a ver si me sacan de la duda, es posible o no...


----------



## Fogonazo

cuervo666 dijo:


> señores una consulta, es posible tener un circuito amplificador para bajos solo con una pila AAA(debido al poco espacio que se dispone), eh buscado pero no logro encontrar un circuito de esas caracteristicas....asi que recurro a uds a ver si me sacan de la duda, es posible o no...



Si es posible, siempre que no pretendas gran autonomía o potencia 

UN *LM386* es una buen alternativa


----------



## cuervo666

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es posible, siempre que no pretendas gran autonomía o potencia
> 
> UN *LM386* es una buen alternativa



pero leo que funciona a partir de 4v...o igual funciona con 1 pila de 1.5v
 lo que quiero en si- es conectarlo a mis audifonos, previa amplificacion solo de bajos...


----------



## Fogonazo

cuervo666 dijo:


> pero leo que funciona a partir de 4v...o igual funciona con 1 pila de 1.5v
> lo que quiero en si- es conectarlo a mis audifonos, previa amplificacion solo de bajos...



Con solo una batería de 1,5V no vas a hacer nada, mínimo una batería de 9V


----------



## cantoni11

Hola a todos los amigos del foro ...GraciasDr. Zoidberg por este gran aporte . Tengo ganas de armar este proyecto para conectarlo a un tv led   .Pienso conectarlo con unos 5 metros de cables de por medio .(distancia entre el amplificador y el auricular)..por supuesto ..pretendo calidad de sonido y me surgen varias dudas...No habria problema alguno por lo largo del cable .obvio voy a comprar un cable blindado para auriculares...La otra dudas es que deseo aprovechar un gabinete de un transcorder Pal-B Pal-N de una anitguA PANASONIC 9000...Este gabinete ademas de ser bonito (12x12 x5cm) trae un trafo de unos 3w 12v ..lo que no se si serviria para alimentar toda la placa..El trafo trae un solo secundario de 12 v ..y seria segun mis calculos uno 250ma ...saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si no lo fondeas al ampli, usa un doblador de tension para sacar +/-12V y metele un par de reguladores integrados para planchar el ripple.
He visto uno que vende un ampli de auriculares de marca (no recuerdo cual) en 180 obamas y la fuente dá asco con un solo diodo y un par de caps....


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Dr Zoidberg,te comento tengo montado ya el ampli..estuve probando con unos auriculares medio pelos ,y el sonido es potente pero se nota mucha distorsion ,(aun regulando bien el nivel de entrada)cero ruido ..un  ruido blanco casi imperceptible,.(considerando la ganacia que posee),mucha presencia de medios y en los extremos del rango algo pobres..AHORA PREGUNTO...esto puede ser porque tuve varios incovenientes con hfe de  los TRs?
Primero consegui unos BC337 -40 con hfe de 468 hasta  668 de hfe .los BC 327 no consegui en reemplazo me vendierom  los BC328-25 con ganancias que van de 230 a 330...(muy dispares )
Compre en otra casa una nueva camada de 337 con hfe 210-250.tenian los BC 337-25 (asi q compre )los medi ,tenian hfe de 310 a 360 .chan ¡¡otra gran disparidad.Conclusion .tuve que montarlo con los BC337-25 y los BC328-25 con hfe apareados con una diferencia de 5% valores 260 y 290....Los BC 328 tendran que ver en la calidad de sonido ?? saludos

pd.Luego subo fotos del montaje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese ampli, bien armado, no tiene distorsion audible a menos que le saturen la entrada con una señal altisima.
Y dudo que el problema sean los transistores. Es mas importante el valor de la ganancia que el apareamiento. Si tienen mas de 300 van como piña...


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Dr Zoidberg .Retiro lo dicho en el post anterior y pido disculpas por  lo de calidad de sonido  se refire ,,Esta placa suena Excelente  y con cero ruido ..Mi error estuvo en la fuente dde sonido que usaba ..Primero probe con la salida de auriculares de una "all in one Gateway" ,tiene un sonido muy pobre lo que se notaba mas con este amplificador de auriculares .Luego probe con la salida de auriculares de un reproductor de CD technics y cambio todo ,,Suena muy limpio con cero ruido de fondo cuando esta en reposo ...Tambien probe en un lcd ,puse el canal  digital "rock and pop"; y fue mejor todavia la repuesta ..Me encanto (a pesar de los auriculares ,porque toy seguro sonara mejor con unos de marca).Adjunto fotos ,todavia falta agujerear el frente para montar el mini plug y poner las tapas como se puede apreciara 












saludos para ud Dr Zoidberg.Muy agradecido por este aporte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*IMPORTANTE!!!*​
Voy a poner un comentario por que esto ya sucedió varias veces y comienza a resultarme inconveniente.

Este amplificador de auriculares es un excelente diseño hecho por Douglas Self, del cual yo solo dibujé el PCB teniendo en cuenta ciertos parámetros que son importantes pero que no puedo medir por falta de instrumentos. Yo lo he armado y ensayado con un generador de funciones y con la FFT de un osciloscopio digital, y en esas condiciones la THD a 1 kHz era inferior a 0.07% que es el límite de medición que tengo.
No solo lo he armado y ensayado, sino a que a lo largo del tema varios foristas también lo han armado y probado y lo usan regularmente, así es que el *AMPLIFICADOR SI FUNCIONA*, ok?? Y además funciona perfectamente, ok???

En lo sucesivo, le pido a quienes lo armen *QUE SOLUCIONEN TODOS LOS PROBLEMAS* antes de postear que el ampli zumba, o que distorsiona o que mete ruido. Yo no puedo controlar como lo arman ustedes ni como lo ensayan, pero si siguen el PCB de este tema hay cero posibilidades de problemas. Por otra parte, dada la fidelidad de este amplificador, no sirve que le manden señal de prueba desde un pendrive-MP3 o de una salida de auriculares de la radio Spica, por que esas fuentes de señal son un desastre por mas que muchos se acostumbren a usarlas. Tampoco sirve que lo alimenten con el trafo de la afeitadora o del abridor de latas de la cocina, por que normalmente no tienen NPI del estado de esas cosas... y no hablemos de la calidad del filtrado y la estabilidad de la tensión.

Tienen que entender que cuando se ensaya algo que tiene ciertas características "importantes", no vale hacer el ensayo de cualquier forma y sin respetar ciertas normas mínimas, por que si nó terminan con cualquier resultado QUE NO ES DEL PRODUCTO BAJO PRUEBA!!.

Si no tienen osciloscopio, no hay drama, pero preocupénse en buscar una fuente de señal decente (la salidas de audio L y R de un dvd-player ordinario que funcione va perfecto) y busquen un auricular de salida tambien decente, tal como un Senheiser 201 o un 205... y usen un volumen de moderado a bajo como para empezar. Si le ponen un auricular comprado en el subte, no esperen que el ampli haga maravillas, por que este amplificador tiene SONIDO A NADA, ok??? Acá el sonido lo dá la fuente de señal y el transductor (y las orejas también), el ampli es algo muy parecido a un cable con ganancia y nada mas.

Todas las condiciones en las que debe operar este amplificador están en la primer página de este tema, así que mejor siganlas antes de confundir al resto de los foristas con reportes de problemas que no existen.

A continuación les paso unas fotos de un amplificador de auriculares COMERCIAL (es un *Pro-Ject Head Box II)*, que vale algo de 250 obamas... es muy alabado por los audiófilos y es de diseño similar al P113 de ESP (y por ende medio parecido a este amplificador). Vean la fuente de alimentación de simple polaridad y con rectificación de media-onda   

El ampli de este tema es varias veces superior a este de la foto, y vale una infima fracción del precio de Head Box II. *Conclusión*: gasten unos pesos en una buena fuente de señal y en unos auriculares decentes.






Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Doctor, a mi de éste circuito no me funciona el agua caliente, ¿ Que crees que puede ser ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Doctor, a mi de éste circuito no me funciona el agua caliente, ¿ Que crees que puede ser ?


Hay que girar el grifo para la izquierda, por que para la derecha baja el volumen


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A continuación les paso unas fotos de un amplificador de auriculares COMERCIAL (es un *Pro-Ject Head Box II)*, que vale algo de 250 obamas... es muy alabado por los audiófilos y es de diseño similar al P113 de ESP (y por ende medio parecido a este amplificador). Vean la fuente de alimentación de simple polaridad y con rectificación de media-onda
> 
> El ampli de este tema es varias veces superior a este de la foto, y vale una infima fracción del precio de Head Box II. *Conclusión*: gasten unos pesos en una buena fuente de señal y en unos auriculares decentes.
> 
> http://forum.mp3store.pl/uploads/monthly_01_2015/post-54848-0-84219300-1420284373.jpg
> 
> Saludos!



Ahorrarse 3 dioditos de 1 A (tipo 1N4007) en un producto de U$S 250 da risa y me plantean dudas!!!:

¿Más allá de un menor rendimiento de la rectificación de 1/2 onda frente al de onda completa (que en ese amplito no sería dramático, por su ínfimo consumo), me pregunto si lo harán de pijoteros ó por si al rectificar en 1/2 onda obtienen mejor relación señal a ruido en la franja de frecuencias de 50 a 100 Hz que haciéndolo en onda completa?

Lo digo, por lo de los múltiplos que resultan productos de la rectificación: en un caso, la fundamental cae en 100 Hz (con la mayor amplitud) y los múltiplos superiores (atenuados en forma progresiva) en 200 Hz, 300 Hz, 400 Hz, etc.; en otro caso, la fundamental cae en 50 Hz y los múltiplos superiores en 100 Hz, 150 Hz, 200 Hz, 250 Hz, etc. 

Meten luego el regulador, pero no analicé cómo se comporta en cuanto a rechazo entre esos dos puntos de frecuencias.

Saludos

PD: decí que por lo menos tomaron el recaudo de colocar el trafo aparte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa.... la diferencia no le "mueve la aguja". El pico de rechazo de ripple está en los 100 a 120Hz, baja mucho por encima y baja menos por debajo de esa frecuencia.
Este esquema está tomado del datasheet de National de los 78XX:


----------



## Fogonazo

Atento a lo comentado por el Dr."Z", este es un tema de lectura muy recomendable:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaa.... la diferencia no le "mueve la aguja". El pico de rechazo de ripple está en los 100 a 120Hz, baja mucho por encima y baja menos por debajo de esa frecuencia.
> Este esquema está tomado del datasheet de National de los 78XX:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141794



Si bien es conocido que los fabricantes intentan lograr el rechazo mayor de sus reguladores en torno a la frecuencia fundamental de una rectificación de onda completa por defecto (100 ó 120 Hz, según zona), traté de dar el beneficio de la duda a esos fabricantes de ese amplificador para auriculares . Uno trata de no ser tan mal pensado, cuando ve esas "simplificaciones" en las placas con insertos para unos "cuantos" componentes más .

Viste que por ahí endiosan tanto a un producto, que uno termina pensando / dudando acerca de qué intenciones verdaderas hayan querido tener sus diseñadores al suprimir esos elementos .

Pucha!!!, me había hecho todas las ilusiones de que algo encerraban esos tres dioditos de menos.

Jajaja!!!, viéndola así, mis dudas rayan lo pitufo, aunque no me podés negar que suenan bastante lógicas viendo ahora las curvas de rechazo del regulador : si los tipos compensan con un mayor filtrado (en relación a lo que habrían empleado usando rectificación de onda completa), prácticamente el regulador atenúa casi igual en 50 Hz que en 100 Hz (viendo con ganas la "meseta" de la curva), solo que en el primer múltiplo de la fundamental de 50 Hz (que es 100 Hz) el regulador atenúa casi en la misma proporción que en 50 Hz, mientras que si fuese onda completa, atenúa la fundamental casi en la misma proporción que en la fundamental de 1/2 onda, pero el primer múltiplo de la rectificación de onda completa (que es 200 Hz) lo atenúa visiblemente menos. Qué se yo... No tengo instrumentos para hilar taaan fino y no puedo saber si existiría alguna diferencia (habría que descomponer en series de Fourier y sería un verdadero dolor de h...). Se lo dejo para algún audiófilo de oídos de oro. 

Un abrazo

PD: esto lo hice a las apuradas, pero resultaría interesante analizar. Es más o menos la suposición que hice arriba de compensar con mayor filtrado, de modo de equiparar las dos fundamentales (la de 50 Hz con la de 100 Hz) y ver qué pasa en el resto del espectro por un menor rechazo a frecuencias crecientes.





Se analizó lo que "llega" a R1 y R2.

La compensación de filtrado está hecha muy a ojo (2 a 1), pero serviría para poder arribar a algunas hipótesis: parecería que existiría un menor "ensuciamiento" en el área del espectro sensible del oído, al emplear rectificación media onda . Da pié a una pregunta: ¿es mejor tener el mismo nivel de ruido en fundamental de 50 Hz ó en fundamental de 100 Hz?


----------



## aiutzeler

Doy fe que este amplificador anda muy bien, es necesario una fuente regulada, Gracias Dr Zoiberg por compartirlo, es el mejor ampli de auriculares que probé hasta ahora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La compensación de filtrado está hecha muy a ojo (2 a 1), pero serviría para poder arribar a algunas hipótesis: parecería que existiría un menor "ensuciamiento" en el área del espectro sensible del oído, al emplear rectificación media onda . Da pié a una pregunta: ¿es mejor tener el mismo nivel de ruido en fundamental de 50 Hz ó en fundamental de 100 Hz?


Hay que ver cual es el nivel de ripple resultante, pero en lugar de un cap de 1000uF poné un filtro Π con dos caps de 2200uF y una R de 2.2Ω (al de media onda ponele 4700uF) y compará ahí.
De todas formas, a la salida de los 78XX tenés parte del ripple de entrada atenuado + 100µV de ruido (maso...).

El modelo de regulador que has usado no parece cumplir con la especificación de rechazo al ripple. El datasheet menciona un minimo de 54dB y este dá entre 45 y 47dB


----------



## Fogonazo

*NO* es un diodo de rectificación, sino de protección la fuente de CC es externa.


----------



## diegomj1973

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* es un diodo de rectificación, sino de protección la fuente de CC es externa.
> 
> http://box-designs.com/inhalt/bilder/headboxs_2.jpg​



Me has tirado la teoría abajo!!!, Fogo. 

Muy buen observador!!!.

Saludos





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que ver cual es el nivel de ripple resultante, pero en lugar de un cap de 1000uF poné un filtro Π con dos caps de 2200uF y una R de 2.2Ω (al de media onda ponele 4700uF) y compará ahí.
> De todas formas, a la salida de los 78XX tenés parte del ripple de entrada atenuado + 100µV de ruido (maso...).
> 
> El modelo de regulador que has usado no parece cumplir con la especificación de rechazo al ripple. El datasheet menciona un minimo de 54dB y este dá entre 45 y 47dB



Como te comenté, el ripple lo acomodé más o menos (hablando muy a dedo) para que queden similar en uno y otro tipo de rectificación. Muy posiblemente, haya que ajustar mejor la relación de filtrado, solo que lo hice así para emplear el mismo tipo de filtrado (por condensador) en ambas opciones y, que de alguna manera resultasen comparables.

Sinceramente, ni calculé si el rechazo del regulador estaba dentro del mínimo de datasheet (al no tener ese capacitor más pequeño y próximo a la salida, para favorecer el aumento del rechazo). Solo a golpe de vista y sin hacer números, me pareció un poco alto el que me arrojaba el simulador.

La descomposición en Fourier fué para que me entendieras a qué me estaba refiriendo.

Sería cuestión de analizarlo más detenidamente .

Lo tuyo no lo he probado. Voy a verlo. Solo que no veo muy clara la razón de emplear dos tipos de filtros con una efectividad muy dispar, para compararlos.

Por ahí, el dilema podría venir por emplear entre filtrado fuerte con rectificación 1/2 onda ó filtrado débil y rectificación de onda completa, en estas aplicaciones específicas (de poco consumo y donde la relación señal a ruido sea algo crítica en algunas frecuencias donde el transductor particular tenga ciertas falencias). Es obvio que con un filtro pi CRC estoy en muchísimo mejores condiciones que con un simple RC. Incluso, un filtrado CLC mataría los múltiplos superiores de una forma muy efectiva pero, hay que prever el armado tedioso de una bobina (la ventaja de este filtrado sería que el ripple se parece más a una senoide que a una onda triangular, reflejando menos contenido de múltiplos superiores).

También es obvio que a la hora de implementar algo de muy buen desempeño, no se acude a la rectificación de 1/2 onda y a poner capacitores a lo bestia (ni siquiera en onda completa). Se acuden a técnicas de rechazo activas o a filtros sintonizados o a una combinación de ambas técnicas. Lo planteado es solo para fines académicos, aunque no se sabe qué pueda surgir de un minucioso análisis (por ahí nos sorprende los resultados).

Saludos

PD: ¿te acordás el método que expuse de cálculo de filtrado RC?, ahí tiene que estar la relación aproximadamente exacta entre un tipo de rectificación y otra (debe estar muy próximo a 2 a 1, para lograr similar delta V de ripple).

PD2: acabo de encontrar esa bendita relación: 2,047 aprox.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que ver cual es el nivel de ripple resultante, pero en lugar de un cap de 1000uF poné un filtro Π con dos caps de 2200uF y una R de 2.2Ω (al de media onda ponele 4700uF) y compará ahí.
> De todas formas, a la salida de los 78XX tenés parte del ripple de entrada atenuado + 100µV de ruido (maso...).
> 
> El modelo de regulador que has usado no parece cumplir con la especificación de rechazo al ripple. El datasheet menciona un minimo de 54dB y este dá entre 45 y 47dB



Me dispuse a comparar lo que has sugerido y me encuentro con sorpresas .

Comparé estos circuitos que están a continuación con Multisim 14 como simulador:



Son esquemas muy básicos, pero son válidos para arribar a una primera impresión teórica de las cosas (aunque la práctica podría tener la última palabra) .

El primero de los gráficos de barras corresponde al análisis de Fourier tomado en la entrada del regulador que funciona con el filtro pi CRC:



El segundo de los gráficos de barras corresponde al análisis de Fourier tomado en la salida de ese mismo regulador (que funciona con el filtro pi CRC):



La relación de rechazo de ripple está en el orden de los 58 dB (habiendo comparado en 50 Hz, 100 Hz y 150 Hz y, estimando que en los múltiplos superiores está más o menos por ese mismo valor o, incluso, si el modelo lo prevé, menor aún conforme aumente la frecuencia en concordancia con la situación de un regulador real). Este valor está dentro de lo razonable (como valor mínimo de rechazo dentro de ese rango mencionado de frecuencias: 50 a 150 Hz, más o menos). Aquí no sé cómo has calculado que habían 45 a 47 dB .

Ahora, lo mismo para el circuito con rectificación de media onda:

En la entrada al regulador:



En la salida del regulador:



Aquí también la relación de rechazo dá en torno a los 58 dB aprox.

Finalmente, la comparativa y sorpresa :



La curva verde es para rectificación de media onda y filtro simple RC. La roja, para rectificación de onda completa y filtro pi CRC.

Salvo en la frecuencia de 200 Hz, en el resto es menos intrusivo el circuito con filtro simple RC y rectificación de media onda que el otro circuito.

Por último, se suben las respuestas transitorias a la entrada y salida de cada tipo de filtro (en el filtro simple RC se toma la misma curva para entrada y salida) y a la salida de cada regulador.



Se hace zoom sobre el ripple de salida de cada regulador, para visualizar en detalle el tipo de forma de onda de ripple:



En estas últimas curvas habría que considerar superpuesto el "batido" propio que introduce la parte activa de cada regulador.

Es evidente el menor ripple que produce el filtro pi CRC, en comparación al simple RC. A simple vista, daría a entender que el filtrado pi CRC sería más efectivo con rectificación de onda completa en comparación al filtrado simple RC con rectificación de media onda (en aplicaciones de consumos limitados), pero parece que tiene bastantes limitaciones en un rango sensible de frecuencias (hasta unos 500 Hz, aprox).

Saludos

PD: ¿Te animás Eduardo a hacer una FFT con tu osciloscopio digital a unos filtros como éstos, para contrastar teoría con práctica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, voy a tratar de hacer la FFT, pero tengo que conseguir primero un regulador de 15 o 12V. Veré si lo compro esta semana para hacer la prueba.

Hay algunas cosas que no me cierran mucho, como esta imagen:
Ver el archivo adjunto 142030
No sé donde estás midiendo eso, pero si es a la salida del regulador, esta salida incluye ruido (supongamos que está bien modelado), así que lo que estas midiendo no es la salida del filtro, que tiene una caída de 6dB/oct, sino que es lo que el regulador muestra "afuera".

Yo simulé este circuito:

y me dió esta respuesta en fcia que es completamente lógica:


que en 100Hz tiene una atenuación de 10dB respecto a 0Hz. La operación no es 100% real por que no tengo el regulador cargando al filtro sino una resistencia de 100Ω, pero como ves, el comportamiento del filtro es el esperado. Fijate que a vos te sale la curva "al revés" a la salida del regulador y llena de segmentos que van y vienen, y no hay muchas explicaciones posibles:


El modelo es incorrecto.
Hay algo aparte del ripple que se está agregando a lo que estás midiendo, y que estimo que es ruido.
Si le pongo los diodos, corro un analisis transitorio y le calculo la FFT a este circuito:



sale este resultado:


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay algunas cosas que no me cierran mucho, como esta imagen:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 142030
> No sé donde estás midiendo eso, pero si es a la salida del regulador, esta salida incluye ruido (supongamos que está bien modelado), así que lo que estas midiendo no es la salida del filtro, que tiene una caída de 6dB/oct, sino que es lo que el regulador muestra "afuera".



Ese par de curvas de la imagen que marcaste son las envolventes de un análisis FFT que se presentan a la salida de ambos reguladores (si te fijás detenidamente, son las envolventes de los gráficos de barras que puse anteriormente a esas dos curvas). Faltaría considerar el "batido" de ruido propio superpuesto en las curvas de ripple (las cuales puse al último del anterior post).

Lo que vos has hecho está perfecto y es lógico. Solo sería interesante que intercales los modelos de los reguladores entre los filtros y esa resistencia de 100 ohmios (si tu simulador los trae en su librería), para cotejar si arribamos a similares resultados. Intuyo que usás LTSpice como simulador.

Tu FFT está más suavizada que la mía, por disponer la escala vertical en dB (en mi caso, la escala vertical es lineal). Aunque veo que tu FFT tiene un piquito en torno a los 300 Hz, el cual está también marcado exageradamente en la mía (por ser escalas verticales diferentes), lo que indicaría que posiblemente arribes a similares resultados que los míos.

Espero la prueba, si no te resulta en molestia (ya que no dispongo osciloscopio digital , y aunque puedo hacerlo con Daqarta y la punta del ARTA, me resulta bastante más complicado ya que debo usar una netbook que no tengo siempre en mi casa sino que la dejo siempre en mi comercio).

Por los gastos en que incurras, no te preocupes, ya que seguro vas a ganar mucho más de lo que sale un LM7815 (te queda una experiencia diferente que seguro la vas a atesorar si te sorprende y, además, un LM7815 ). A lo sumo, refrescás lo que ya sabés (por si el Alzheimer ya comenzó a hacer de las suyas ) y, además, un LM7815. Viste que no se pierde en ninguna circunstancia!!! .

Asimismo, si querés hacerle la FFT solo a los filtros, vale, ya que los reguladores entre 100 y 500 Hz meten una diferencia de rechazo de alrededor de 4 dB aprox. (lo que luego se puede calcular). En 500 Hz rechazan 4 dB menos que en 100 Hz. Es decir, en 300 Hz rechazarían unos 2 dB menos que en 100 Hz (tomado este último como referencia), previendo una pendiente lineal decreciente entre 100 Hz y 500 Hz, para el rechazo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No es un tema de gastos, sino de salir a comprarlo, por que ando medio enquilom...
De todas formas, no creo llegar muy abajo en atenuación... con suerte 45dB, por que el osciloscopio es de 8 bits.. a no ser que mida en AC y me coma el pico en 0 Hz. Ya veré que hago..


----------



## diegomj1973

OK 

Encontré ésto que puede resultar de bastante utilidad, aunque no apunta exactamente a lo mismo que pretendemos aquí comprobar (aún así estaría bastante relacionado). Es que no me está siendo fácil encontrar data de quien haya analizado lo mismo. Todo lo que se encuentra como polusión debido al tipo de rectificación hace mayormente mención a conversores, sistemas trifásicos, etc., pero muy poco o nada a aplicaciones para audio de baja potencia que pueda asociarse a headamps (particularmente).

Del siguiente archivo pdf y debido a que no lo puedo subir porque pesa más de 10 MB, pongo el enlace:

http://www.alejandrosilva.cl/Newmedia/Info/Fuentes.pdf

Dentro de él, estas páginas, principalmente:







En diyaudio.com encontré, además, ésto que me pareció interesante: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/power-supplies/66350-fft-noise-spectrum-lm7812-three-terminal-fixed-voltage-regulator.html

Aquí las fotos de la página para quien no esté inscripto en ese foro:





Por último, me pareció interesante compartir ésto:

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/power-supplies/rectifiers/

Principalmente, desde aquí:



Saludos


----------



## Dieguitoo

hola! Estoy por probar el circuito de Dr Zoidberg, y quería preguntar, si cambiando las resistencias R32 y R32 por un potenciómetro doble más una resistencia (en cada rama) de 470Ohms, podría variar la ganancia final del amplificador, ya que variar el volumen del ampli con el pote a la entrada de los circuitos no me llama mucho por el ruido que meten...
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Por que presupones que colocando el potenciómetro donde mencionas no habrá ruido ?

Coloca un potenciómetro "cermet" en la entrada de señal.


----------



## Dieguitoo

Porque si mal no entiendo, esas resistencias, son las que varían las ganancias de los OPs, y tienen mucho menor efecto que si lo pones en la entrada...
 ¿Es así o estoy orinando fuera del tarro? gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dieguitoo dijo:


> Porque si mal no entiendo, esas resistencias, son las que varían las ganancias de los OPs, y tienen mucho menor efecto que si lo pones en la entrada...
> ¿Es así o estoy orinando fuera del tarro? gracias!!



Opción *N° 2 *

*Todas* las resistencias agregan ruidos diversos a los circuitos electrónicos.
Los potenciómetros un poco mas debido al accionar mecánico, pero este se puede corregir en gran medida colocando uno de buena calidad. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . *Coloca un potenciómetro "cermet"* en la entrada de señal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*En este circuito* no tiene sentido intentar variar la ganancia para controlar el volumen, por que aparte de ser una muy mala idea ya que cambia la relación Ganancia x Ancho de Banda a medida que varía el volumen, hay otro problema derivado de la estructura de amplificación usada: ambas etapas son no-inversoras y su ganancia mínima está limitada a 0dB (=1), así que *es imposible atenuar* la señal de entrada cambiando el valor de la resistencia R32.

Moraleja: si querés controlar el volumen del ampli tenes que hacer dos cosas:
1- Ajustar por única vez el valor de R32 y su equivalente en el otro canal para definir la ganancia estática de la primera etapa a la señal de entrada que tenés disponible.
2- Usar un pote de calidad razonable en la entrada para para controlar el volumen, o mejor aún, agregar una etapa de control de volumen Baxandall (al costo de dos A.O. dobles) que tiene una curva de respuesta de volumen casi exactamente logarítimica y podés tener bajo control el ruido que generaría esa nueva etapa.

Mirá esto: www.ti.com/lit/ug/tidu034/tidu034.pdf


----------



## ismichin

Hola!!!

Muy interesante y tentador. Quizà lo pase por alto o no busque bien ¿algún pre que recomienden?

Mi idea es armar un gabinete que contenga la fuente, ampli y el pre (todo bien separado y distribuido ). El pre, en lo posible, que pueda variar volumen, grabes, medios y agudos. O bien un pre con un eq de 5 bandas, por ej.

Y utilizaro con la PC.

Edito: un pre que corresponda con la calidad de este amplificador

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ismichin dijo:


> Hola!!!
> 
> Muy interesante y tentador. Quizà lo pase por alto o no busque bien ¿algún pre que recomienden?
> 
> Mi idea es armar un gabinete que contenga la fuente, ampli y el pre (todo bien separado y distribuido ). El pre, en lo posible, que pueda variar volumen, grabes, medios y agudos. O bien un pre con un eq de 5 bandas, por ej.
> 
> Y utilizaro con la PC.


Si lo vas a usar con la PC no necesitás ningún preamplificador... y tal vez debas bajar un poco la ganancia de la etapa de entrada.
Los controles de tono o el equalizador los tenés disponible en el player que usés en la PC, y si el player tiene la posibilidad de aceptar módulos VST, hay una parva de ecualizadores, DSPs y procesadores de primer nivel.

Nop... no te hace falta un pre...


----------



## ismichin

Gracias por la respuesta!!!

Eso mismo pensé yo con  respecto a la PC, pero como descnosco, supuse que estaba equivocado. 

De todos modos me gustaría regular el volumen de forma externa con un pote. Me es mas util y rapido, teniendo en cuenta también que algunos juegos impiden regular el volumen mediante el teclado y ni ganas de hacer los macros . A parte podría utilizar el amplificador junto con otros dispositivos, incluido la tv, mp3, lectora de cd, etc.
Pero si me decís que "agregándole" algunas de estas cosas al ampli, bajo la calidad del mismo, lo dejo tal cual esta.

De antemano, muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ismichin dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta!!!
> 
> Eso mismo pensé yo con  respecto a la PC, pero como descnosco, supuse que estaba equivocado.
> 
> De todos modos me gustaría regular el volumen de forma externa con un pote. Me es mas util y rapido, teniendo en cuenta también que algunos juegos impiden regular el volumen mediante el teclado y ni ganas de hacer los macros . A parte podría utilizar el amplificador junto con otros dispositivos, incluido la tv, mp3, lectora de cd, etc.
> Pero si me decís que "agregándole" algunas de estas cosas al ampli, bajo la calidad del mismo, lo dejo tal cual esta.
> 
> De antemano, muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que estas consultando ya se discutió en el Foro y este mismo tema.


----------



## ismichin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que estas consultando ya se discutió en el Foro y este mismo tema.



Lo busque y no lo encontre, voy a mirar mejor.
Gracias!!!

*EDITO:*

Según lo que puedo interpretar en este LINK (el cual no me deja compartir por que soy nuevo), que publico el Dr.
Conecto un pote de 10k logaritmico en la entrada del ampli y listo.


¿es así?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ismichin dijo:


> Conecto un pote de 10k logaritmico en la entrada del ampli y listo.
> ...
> ¿es así?


Si, es así de simple. Hay mejores soluciones y estoy trabajando en una de ellas, pero requiere un PCB distinto que aún no he desarrollado, así que seguí nomás con el pote ese de 10K Log


----------



## ismichin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, es así de simple. Hay mejores soluciones y estoy trabajando en una de ellas, pero requiere un PCB distinto que aún no he desarrollado, así que seguí nomás con el pote ese de 10K Log



Gracias Dr. Zoidberg!!!

Dejare lugar en el gabinete para posteriormente agregar el pcb del que hablas.
Meientras tanto pondre el pote nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ismichin dijo:


> Dejare lugar en el gabinete para posteriormente agregar el pcb del que hablas.
> Meientras tanto pondre el pote nomas.


Ahorrate el espacio por que el diseño nuevo va a llevar el amplificador junto al control de volumen en el mismo PCB.


----------



## josep68

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahorrate el espacio por que el diseño nuevo va a llevar el amplificador junto al control de volumen en el mismo PCB.




Hola comentas en el primer post que utilizastes los transistores BC327 y BC337 por no disponer de los BC184 y los BC214. 

Sigue siendo recomendable el uso de los segundos, o por el contrario con los 327 y 337 es una buena opcion?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josep68 dijo:


> Hola comentas en el primer post que utilizastes los transistores BC327 y BC337 por no disponer de los BC184 y los BC214.
> 
> Sigue siendo recomendable el uso de los segundos, o por el contrario con los 327 y 337 es una buena opcion?


En realidad no es crítico para nada cual transistor se use. El diseño original usaba el par BC184/214, pero esos tienen menor capacidad de manejo de potencia que los BC327/337 y la distorsión no varía significativamente entre uno y otro conjunto. Yo sigo prefiriendo usar los los 327/337.


----------



## diegomj1973

Me dispuse a medir parte de lo que había quedado pendiente de hacer respecto al tema de los tipos de rectificación que podrían emplearse en este tipo de circuitos (dado a su limitado consumo, principalmente). Muy posiblemente, la fuente de alimentación que haya sido prevista en  el inicio de este thread cumpla con soltura su cometido. Igualmente, sería interesante analizar lo que pude medir para tenerlo muy en cuenta en futuros diseños, ya que aparecen cosas que muchas veces pueden perderse de vista en muchos de los diseños (donde pueden existir susceptibilidades a la magnitud del ripple y a su composición espectral).

Para las pruebas, empleé un transformador de 220 Vca a 16 Vca. Como rectificadores de prueba, empleé un puente integrado de 125 V y 2 A (para el de onda completa) y un simple 1N5408 (para el de media onda). Como filtros, empleé un solo condensador de 10 uF (en una primer variante); dos condensadores de 10 uF c/u en paralelo (en una segunda variante) => 20 uF; un filtro CRC formado por un condensador de 10 uF seguido de una resistencia de 100 ohmios y culminando con un condensador de 10 uF (en una tercer variante). Como resistencia de carga en todas las variantes empleé una resistencia de 10 K. Luego, en paralelo a la carga empleé una red de atenuación resistiva compuesta por una serie de 100 K y 1 K. Desde la unión de esta serie de atenuación acoplé hacia la entrada de MIC de la placa de sonido de mi PC a través de un condensador de 4700 uF (para evitar cualquier atenuación posible en baja frecuencia).

Aquí las capturas de lo que pude medir de los componentes espectrales (las escalas verticales son en dB):

Media onda con solo 10 uF:



Media onda con 20 uF:



Media onda con filtro CRC:



Onda completa con solo 10 uF:



Onda completa con 20 uF:



Onda completa con filtro CRC:



Es evidente la tolerancia de los electrolíticos, que debe rondar por el 20 % aprox. de diferencia entre ellos.

Es interesante comparar la opción de Media onda con 20 uF contra la opción de Onda completa con 10 uF:



Es notorio cómo la amplitud de cada uno de los componentes espectrales en la rectificación de media onda caen bastante debajo que la de los mismos componentes en la rectificación de onda completa, a partir de los 100 Hz en adelante. Comparar las envolventes. Entender que faltaría aún ajustar la diferencia de amplitudes de pico a pico en los ripples, lo que aumentaría las diferencias de amplitudes entre componentes espectrales aún más!!!. Esa diferencia medida en los ripples podría arrojar una diferencia adicional cercana a 1 dB entre componentes espectrales, si estos mismos ripples se equiparan. 

Faltaría incluir las capturas de la opción Onda completa con filtrado CRC (compuesto por 4,7 uF - 100 ohmios - 4,7 uF), para que se pueda contrastar con la de Media Onda con 10 uF.

Lo que se pretende simplemente con estas mediciones es verificar cuál sistema de rectificación conviene para una utilización particular de consumo limitado, desde un aspecto de lograr el menor "ensuciamiento" del espectro de audio, contrastándolos bajo igual magnitud de ripple. Es verdad que no solamente se acude a esquemas de filtrado tan simples como un RC en sistemas de HI-FI (muchas veces nos apoyamos en el poderío de los reguladores integrados para tal fin). Esto es solo para fines académicos, aunque por ahí ayuda a conocer qué sucede con las cosas que damos por cotidianas y suficientemente probadas... ¿Quién hubiese sospechado que un simple rectificador de media onda con filtrado RC pudiese funcionar mejor (desde el aspecto de un menor ensuciamiento del espectro de audio) que uno de onda completa empleando proporcionalmente el mismo tipo de filtro, para igual ripple?.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Acá subo la simulación de la comparativa cuando se emplea rectificación de media onda y 20 uF contra rectificación de onda completa y 10 uF, empleando los valores tal cual el circuito real.

A la escala vertical en dB deberían sumarle 20 dB (para que coincida con las mediciones reales), que es lo que yo le apliqué como ganancia a la entrada de MIC de mi placa de sonido, simplemente para evitar tener que operar con voltajes peligrosos para la misma.

Lo que se graficó fueron las envolventes de las amplitudes máximas de los componentes espectrales, productos de la rectificación.

Como pueden ver, en este caso existe una marcada ventaja de la rectificación de media onda (curva roja) por sobre la de onda completa (curva verde), resultando adicionalmente coincidente con las mediciones reales.



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Por último, subo las simulaciones de los circuitos empleados en la práctica variando la capacidad de filtrado por décadas (solo en la opción de filtrado RC clásico), para visualizar cómo se comportarían las amplitudes de los componentes espectrales dentro del rango audible (50 Hz a 16 KHz, particularmente) conforme se incremente o reduzca la capacidad de filtrado, manteniendo todos los otros componentes en su valor original. Es interesante notar que, según los primitivos resultados de la simulación, parecería existir un valor óptimo de capacidad de filtrado para el cual se cumpliría que en determinado rango del espectro audible la envolvente tiende a hacerse mínima (es decir, se acerca más al eje inferior o de las abscisas). Esta tendencia se ve en la curva azul en estos dos circuitos de prueba. Otra cosa que se puede visualizar en esta primitiva simulación es que con excesiva capacidad ó con muy poca parecería existir casi igual deterioro en la parte alta del espectro y, este mismo deterioro ser mayor que con valores intermedios de capacidad a esos dos extremos. Otra cosa que se puede visualizar de las gráficas es que ambos tipos de rectificación se comportan bastante similar (espectralmente hablando) cuando a altísimo filtrado se refiere (ver ambas curvas verdes). Todo lo digo en potencial ya que habría que verificarlo en la práctica a frecuencias más allá de 1 KHz (que es el límite superior de lo que hasta ahora pude verificar satisfactoriamente).

Espero les sirva.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Pude llevar adelante una medición del espectro de rectificación un poco más extendida que antes. Sampleando a 32 K me permitiría, en un principio, llegar a un límite superior teórico de hasta 16 KHz en el espectro, de modo de poder contrastar los resultados de las simulaciones últimas con los de las mediciones reales.

Por la cadencia natural en la amplitud de los componentes superiores productos de la rectificación y filtrado, era de esperar que tendría limitaciones de lectura en la amplitud de esos mismos componentes por el piso de ruido de mi sistema de medición. Entonces, se procedió primeramente a medir el mismo piso de ruido de mi sistema por encima del cual las lecturas que se hagan posteriormente sean pertenecientes verdaderamente a lo que produzca solamente el circuito bajo prueba.

Piso de ruido de mi sistema, sin conectar el interlock 2 RCA a Plug Estéreo (que empleé para "tomar" la señal de salida del circuito hacia la entrada de MIC de mi PC), sin amplificación adicional por soft de 20 dB y con el volúmen virtual del MIC a máximo:



Rectificación Media Onda y filtro RC simple con 20 uF:



Rectificación Onda Completa y filtro RC simple con 10 uF:



Es de hacer notar que en las últimas dos gráficas hay que descartar toda curva que caiga por debajo de los 120 dB, como válidas. Eso se produce en torno a los 6 KHz aprox. en adelante.

Bien se podría haber levantado el nivel de señal a la entrada de mi sistema de medición para poder "ver" un poco más allá de los 6 KHz, pero no fué mi intención modificar ningún parámetro original del circuito ni poner en riesgo mi placa de sonido (que es lo que uso a diario para disfrutar del audio que me apasiona).

En todas las lecturas efectuadas en este post y en los anteriores post, se realizaron 1000 promediaciones de lecturas, para que el resultado tuviese la mayor objetividad posible.

Es notorio cómo las simulaciones y sus modelos han resultado muy precisas comparadas a las mediciones reales. Para que las gráficas de simulación y medición real se puedan comparar directamente, no se aplicó ganancia adicional por soft de + 20 dB esta última vez.

Saludos


----------



## foro666

Muchas gracias por el circuito.

He comprado unos takstar, y mi sansaclip, no los mueve como me gustaría.

Revisando por todos sitios, este me parece el mejor circuito.

La idea es hacerlo lo más pequeño y trasportable posible, por ello le he quitado una pareja de transistores e intentaré alimentarlo con una batería de 9v. A ver si que tal va con una única pila.

Una primera idea del pcb sería:

Actualmente está en unos 60 por 40 mm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podes quitar una pareja de transistores sin mucho problema, pero no podes alimentarlo con solo 9V si pretendes "que los mueva", asumiendo que partis la alimentacion al medio...


----------



## foro666

Gracias por la respuesta.

En todo caso tendría que poner dos pilas, cosa que me fastidiaría, ya que solo tengo cargador para una de cada vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... si pusieras el PDF con las especificaciones de tus auriculares quizás podríamos dar alguna opinión mas acertada, pero así.... hummmmmmmmm


----------



## foro666

Gracias,

    Mis auriculares son unos takstar ts671, abiertos, con una impedancia de 120h.

    Lo que ocurre, es que con el mp3, sansa. Un mp3 bastante conocido, tengo que poner

    el volumen muy alto (que no así el sonido) y me gasta la batería muy pronto.  

    Ya se que quizás no sea la combinación más adecuada, ya que estos cascos son para 

    estar sentados (son grandes) y utilizarlos con un equipo no portatil. Pero me apetecía 

   probar y construir un pequeño amplificador, que fuese portatil. Estaba indeciso entre 

   uno de esp  y este, aunque este me parece más interesante. Y a lo largo del verano, lo 

   intentaré. Una vez construido, podré cambiar el tl072, probar con distintas 

   alimentaciones, etc. De momento estoy intentando meterlo dentro de una caja 

   metálica que tengo.

   Si la cosa no sale bien, tampoco habré gastado tanto dinero. Solo un poco de esfuerzo.

   Siempre puedo utilizar este mp3 con otros auriculares mas adecuados.

   Gracias.


----------



## dario9669

hola colegas ; les hago una consulta , yo quiero armar una cajita para conectar los auriculares que se sujeta en el cinturon del pantalon , osea portable , esto seria para estar arriba del esenario tocando la guitarra o el bajo , en los auriculares escucharia la linea que viene de la consola de sonido con la mezcla de los instrumentos , eso seria lo que escucho en los auriculares con mi control independiente de volumen . el tema es que tendria que alimentarla con una sola bateria de 9v y haciendo la divicion de voltage + - de esa bateria , se estaria alimentando con 4,5v + 0 - , este voltage es suficiente para alimentarlo ? y si es asi , que autonomia tendria la bateria ? , gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vas a tener que usar DOS baterias de 9 volts. Con una no alcanza.


----------



## josee

Hola a tod*o*s, me estoy planteando el montaje de este amplificador para más adelante, pero tengo una duda que me gustaría saber antes de comprar los componentes y no meter la pata. Ayer saque unas fotos a una fuente de alimentación de un reproductor dvd. Esta fuente con un -12 +12 y gnd, puedo alimentar este amplificador de auriculares con esta fuente?. Las salidas son dc.

Mil gracias, un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba

No te aconsejaría utilizar una fuente conmutada para este proyecto, es mejor una fuente normal, trafo, puente de diodos filtrado reguladores.
La otra fuente te puede llegar a meter ruido y malograr el desempeño del circuito


----------



## josee

Hola pandacba, lo pregunto porque estoy alimentando un ic tda2822 para un amplificador de auriculares con 12v dc no simetrica, y se escucha mejor que si lo alimentara con un puerto usb de pc o tv. 

Adjunto una imagen de un trafo, este me serviria?

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, un abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Hola pandacba, lo pregunto porque estoy alimentando un ic tda2822 para un amplificador de auriculares con 12v dc no simetrica, y se escucha mejor que si lo alimentara con un puerto usb de pc o tv.
> 
> Adjunto una imagen de un trafo, este me serviria?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, un abrazo.


Ese te sirve


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, el dia que pueda y lo monte todo( espero que pronto) subire unas fotillos para el foro. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Ayer saque unas fotos a una fuente de alimentación de un reproductor dvd. Esta fuente con un -12 +12 y gnd, puedo alimentar este amplificador de auriculares con esta fuente?. Las salidas son dc.


Ya que tenés la fuente del DVD roto, yo probaría para ver que tal vá. Con +/-12V el amplificador puede funcionar normalmente y si la fuente es "razonablemente" buena la frecuencia de conmutacion no debería pasar a las salidas de tensión, y si pasara, es fácil eliminarla con un par de inductores y capacitores de una fuente de PC que está dañada (y de paso proteges un poco al planeta de toda la basura que le estamos echando).


----------



## josee

Tenia pensado emplear esa fuente conmutada y probar si funciona razonablemente antes de comprar el trafo de la foto que subí hace varios meses, y de paso aprovechar todo lo que tengo por aquí en componentes, los amplificadores que hice y publique ultimamente en el foro la mayoría son componentes reutilizados. 

Una duda que tuve cuando empece a examinar el esquema sobre el amplificador es emplear un potenciometro para regular el volumen, entiendo que se pone en la entrada, de que valor pongo el potenciometro, 20, 25 o 10k? asi aprovecho unos potes que tengo de 10k y 5 pin.

Muchas gracias Dr.Zoidberg, cuando lo tenga montando y funcionando lo publicare para que lo veias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Una duda que tuve cuando empece a examinar el esquema sobre el amplificador es emplear un potenciometro para regular el volumen, entiendo que se pone en la entrada, de que valor pongo el potenciometro, 20, 25 o 10k? asi aprovecho unos potes que tengo de 10k y 5 pin.


Poné el de 10K, debería andar perfecto. Solo asegurate que el potenciómetro esté en buenas condiciones y no "meta ruido" o cosas similares.


----------



## josee

Esto potenciómetros son nuevos, lo observare si mete ruidos, gracias Dr. Zoidberg.

Saludos.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Hola! Recién he armado este circuito con una PCB rehecha por mi mismo (por cuestiones de personalizar un poco el factor de forma del proyecto que quiero realizar =) ). La calidad del sonido es incuestionable, sin embargo, noto que los transistores aumentan bastante su temperatura tras a penas una corta sesión de pruebas con música y alimentados a +-6V (incluso con solo +-4.2V ya se nota el calor) tanto que parece que van a reventar los pequeños TO92, incluso después de añadir algo de "disipación" con algo de aluminio de hoja de lata . 

¿Existe alguna alternativa a los pequeños BC337 y 327 que venga en un encapsulado con mayor disipación como por ejemplo TO220 y conserve la calidad de sonido? ¿O alguna idea para mejorar las temperaturas de trabajo? Estaba pensando en hacerlo funcionar con +-8.2V de forma definitiva y ya no solo para pruebas. 

De ante mano muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Algo tenes mal...probablemente el amplificador esta oscilando.
Yo le he dado con +/-15V sobre 8 ohms al mango durante 5 minutos y apenas se entibiaron.
No se como hiciste el PCB ni que consideraste...


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Este es mi PCB (las lineas verdes son algunas correcciones que he hecho), solo lo he hecho mas largo y menos ancho que el circuito que originalmente se publicó, del esquematico no he tocado absolutamente nada. De oscilaciones, no se como pudieran estar ocurriendo siendo que mi fuente de alimentación son celdas de litio muy estables ¿O existirian otras causas?. 

Añado la fuente de alimentación que estoy usando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La distribucion de GND es bastante enroscada y no me gusta. Lo mismo para las conexiones de GND en el conector de entrada...
Por otra parte, la alimentacion no tiene nada que ver con las oscilaciones!!! Este es un problema de realimentacion positiva probablemente por un problema de layout del PCB.
Sin un osciloscopio no te puedo decir que sucede, pero el problema es de tu diseño de PCB por que yo y varios foristan lo hemos armado y siempre funcionó a la perfeccion salvo por problemas surgidos de "inventos propios"....como tu caso.

Lo siento pero no puedo ayudarte.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La distribucion de GND es bastante enroscada y no me gusta. Lo mismo para las conexiones de GND en el conector de entrada...
> Por otra parte, la alimentacion no tiene nada que ver con las oscilaciones!!! Este es un problema de realimentacion positiva probablemente por un problema de layout del PCB.
> Sin un osciloscopio no te puedo decir que sucede, pero el problema es de tu diseño de PCB por que yo y varios foristan lo hemos armado y siempre funcionó a la perfeccion salvo por problemas surgidos de "inventos propios"....como tu caso.
> 
> Lo siento pero no puedo ayudarte.



Vale, comprendo... ¿Entonces solo es cuestión de hacer una revisión de este PCB con una mejor distribución de tierra y quizas mejor manejo de pistas . Espero que eso mejore las temperaturas porque la calidad en serio esta fuera de serie =) =)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo te recomendaria usar el PCB que yo diseñé y que esta 100% demostrado que funciona.
Tambien revisaría si los transistores son genuinos y confiables, al igual que los CI. Con eso no deberias tener ningun problema.

Pregunta: cual es la impedancia y sensibilidad de los auriculares que estas usando?????


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Sacado directo de la web del fabricante:
Driver sensitivity at 1kHz/1mW (dB)102 ±3dB
Impedance (ohms)16.0

Son intrauditivos. 

Que los componentes sean genuinos no tengo duda, los consigo con un proveedor de muy buena reputación y nada "debajo de la ley o muy sospechoso" de hecho llevo años comprando ahí mis componentes.

La cuestión con el PCB es que necesito que encaje en un sitio más largo que ancho y el diseño que publicaste es más cuadradito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> La cuestión con el PCB es que necesito que encaje en un sitio más largo que ancho y el diseño que publicaste es más cuadradito.


Pues entonces usa el mismo layout pero "estirando" la etapa de potencia.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues entonces usa el mismo layout pero "estirando" la etapa de potencia.


¿Cómo sería eso? Ah, suponiendo que tuviera un osciloscopio a la mano ¿Cómo hago mediciones? ¿En qué partes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> ¿Cómo sería eso?


Si te fijás en esta foto:





te vas a dar cuenta que el ancho del PCB está dado por la ubicación de los transistores de salida, ya que las resistencias y caps al lado de los AO son pequeñas y fáciles de reubicar. Entonces tenés que analizar como redistribuir los transistores de salida para que no ocupen tanto espacio (si querés, podes usar un solo juego de transistores por cada salida, siempre que usés los BC327/337). Con un poco de esfuerzo es probable que puedas reducir el ancho en un 30% a 40%, alargando el PCB en una medida similar.



ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Ah, suponiendo que tuviera un osciloscopio a la mano ¿Cómo hago mediciones? ¿En qué partes?


Lo primero es poner una resistencia de carga en cada salida, de valor similar a la impedancia de tus auriculares, ponés ambas entradas a masa y medís entre la salida y masa con el osciloscopio. Si ves una onda mas o menos senoidal de 100kHz o más --> el amplificador está oscilando.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Pues aparentemente no hay oscilación. Lo que debo añadir ahora que he tenido más tiempo de hacer pruebas es que la temperatura aumenta mucho más si se mantiene en silencio la salida. Es decir si pauso la música y dejó el amplificador noto que se calienta más rápido a que si solo dejara la entrada de audio normal trabajando. Aunque en ambos casos la temperatura da para preocuparse bastante. 

Supongo que no quedará más remedio que rehacer un diseño nuevo considerando lo dicho por ti.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No lo tendrás trabajando en clase A o casi ????????
Desconozco que modificaciones has hecho al circuito original del Doctor ( que funciona de maravilla ) y a lo mejor has variado la polarización ( bias) de la corriente de reposo de los finales y trabaja en clase a o AB muy cerca de clase A.....
Esto puedes saberlo midiendo la corriente que consume en reposo, si es muy elevada ya sabes lo que pasa.
Los BC3XX son transistores físicamente discretos pero relativamente fuertes y potentes.
Un saludo


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No lo tendrás trabajando en clase A o casi ????????
> Desconozco que modificaciones has hecho al circuito original del Doctor ( que funciona de maravilla ) y a lo mejor has variado la polarización ( bias) de la corriente de reposo de los finales y trabaja en clase a o AB muy cerca de clase A.....
> Esto puedes saberlo midiendo la corriente que consume en reposo, si es muy elevada ya sabes lo que pasa.
> Los BC3XX son transistores físicamente discretos pero relativamente fuertes y potentes.
> Un saludo


Realmente al diagrama no le hice modificaciones, solo rehice un PCB respetando a cabalidad el diagrama.

En trabajo consume 500mA. En reposo algo cercano a 90mA. Mi fuente tiene medidor aún análogo 

Me ha faltado añadir que lo único que no he verificado es que los transistores estuvieran pareados o que por lo menos sus valores Beta no estuvieran tan dispares. ¿Podrá influir eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Me ha faltado añadir que lo único que no he verificado es que los transistores estuvieran pareados o que por lo menos sus valores Beta no estuvieran tan dispares. ¿Podrá influir eso?


Influye en la distorsion pero no necesariamente en la corriente de reposo.

Los consumos medidos don exagerados y claramente hay un problema. Fijate de medir los 1N4148 y que la caida de tension en c/u de ellos ronde los 0.5V.

Cuales AO has usado???


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Vale procedo a medir. Para los operacionales he usado TL072 tal como marca el diagrama, pensaba usar OPA2134 solo por curiosidad a ver si podía mejorar en algo la respuesta o algún que otro parámetro. Pero justo ahora el circuito tiene TL072

Otra cosa ¿Los 0.5V se miden a cualquier voltaje de trabajo? O que voltaje debería esperar si pruebo con los +-8.2V que usará finalmente el circuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de que me olvide: hay un *detalle* en el esquematico que puede generar un error: si te fijas, la salida del segundo AO (1, 7) debe conectarse tanto al anodo del diodo (D11, D12) como a ambas bases de los transistores Q11,  Q21 (Q12, Q22).
En el esquema no hay un punto de union pero estan efectivamente unidos.
No sucede lo mismo con la union de las resistencias de 10 ohms que SI se conecta directamente a la entrada inversora del AO pero no al catodo de D21 (D22).

Kicad es asi....


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

¿Te refieres a que la corrección quedaría como en la imagen?

De hecho creo que las resistencias si están separadas. Las que no puse juntas fueron las bases al OP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a que la corrección quedaría como en la imagen?


Exactamente, tal como lo has puesto en la imagen.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Una vez aplicando la corrección mencionada las temperaturas están perfectamente bien. Bajísimas y al tope. Muchísimas gracias por toda la asistencia!!! Quizás en unos días suba a este mismo hilo mi PCB y el diagrama tomando en cuenta las correcciones por si a alguien le resulta útil.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las que tenés que variar son las R2x y R3x, mas que nada es mejor aumentar la R2x.
> La ecuación de la ganancia es: [LATEX]Gv = (1 + R3x/R2x)[/LATEX]  así que de ahí podés calcular los valores.



Una última dudita. Con la fuente se señal de audio que estoy usando, aún a máximo volumen y ya alimentado a +-8.4V la salida de audio suena fuerte pero aún no me convence el volumen final (Supongo que la señal de audio es muy débil a pesar de todo)  Sobretodo cuando paso a impedancias más altas. Así como dices que es mejor aumentar el valor de R2x para disminuir ganancia. Para aumentarla puedo usar cualquier valor indiscriminado de resistencia de acuerdo a su pequeña ecuación? O cuál sería tu recomendación?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En principio podrias aumentar la ganancia todo lo que sea necesario pero hay que ser cuidadoso de que el amplificador no recorte a maxima entrada por que ahi si que se va a escuchar feo.

En verdad me llama mucho la atencion lo que comentas por que los auriculares son muy sensibles y con 1mW de potencia ya se escucha MUY fuerte...pero bueno, alla vos con tus gustos...


----------



## ThatCrazyBit

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En principio podrias aumentar la ganancia todo lo que sea necesario pero hay que ser cuidadoso de que el amplificador no recorte a maxima entrada por que ahi si que se va a escuchar feo.
> 
> En verdad me llama mucho la atencion lo que comentas por que los auriculares son muy sensibles y con 1mW de potencia ya se escucha MUY fuerte...pero bueno, alla vos con tus gustos...



Seguramente sí, pero como te decía a veces las entradas de señal que utilizo son muy pequeñas y a pesar de que ponga el amplificador a todo lo que da la salida a penas va sonando como sonaría un aparato se música decentito. Muchas gracias!


----------



## josee

Hola! En poco tiempo ensamblare este gran amplificador y me surge una duda......

Los diodos 1n4148 son de 100v, 200mA, 500mw, o son los 1n4148 de 100v, 150mA? Me quede con la duda. Mil gracias a tod@s por la duda, un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Son 1N4148...no hay variedades diferentes.


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg esto de ebay confunde! , mira esto: 

1n4148 en venta | eBay

Veo varios valores en fin.... Repito, muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que no hay nada que confunda, para todos dice 200mA 100V. Pero si se te hace lío, el datasheet siempre tiene la verdad:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/79873.pdf


----------



## josee

Tienes razon se me paso ese detalle. Gracias! 

Cuando lo tenga todo montado subire fotos, espero me salga bien la impresion en la plaquita de cobre es la primera vez que voy hacer esto con los quimicos.

Tengo un transformador simple de 12v ac sin tap central  y me gustaria construir esta fuente de alimentacion, os dejo unas imagenes porque tengo dudas, tengo unos lm7815 y 7915 para bajar el voltaje, puedo utilizarla para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares? Muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor usá *esta fuente* y conectá el trafo entre los terminales AC2 y GND del PCB.


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Tengo un transformador simple de 12v ac sin tap central  y me gustaria construir esta fuente de alimentacion, os dejo unas imagenes porque tengo dudas, tengo unos lm7815 y 7915 para bajar el voltaje, puedo utilizarla para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares? Muchas gracias compañeros.


Ese tipo de fuente *NO *es confiable para consumos que no sean bajos, como lo sería el amplificador para auriculares.
Consigue otro transformador o arma la fuente que te sugiere el *Dr."Z"*


----------



## josee

Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas y tiempo, para no invertir tanto en estos momentos de crisis, voy a probar con la fuente conmutada de un reproductor como comente en post anteriores.
Gracias de nuevo por sacarme de dudas. Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese tipo de fuente *NO *es confiable para consumos que no sean bajos, como lo sería el amplificador para auriculares.
> Consigue otro transformador o arma la fuente que te sugiere el *Dr."Z"*


En la fuente de mi tema, si conectan un trafo *sin punto medio* entre AC2 y GND, la rectificación opera como un doblador de tensión y con suerte el filtro PI ataje un poco las variaciones violentas provocadas por los picos de consumo del amplificador.
Si el amplificador se usa SOLO para auriculares, tal como es su diseño, el consumo de potencia será (muy) bajo y probablemente zafe bastante bien con un trafo sin tap central.



josee dijo:


> voy a probar con la fuente conmutada de un reproductor como comente en post anteriores


Yo no le pondría muchas fichas a la SMPS de un reproductor de DVD....si te produce ruido audible estás frito!


----------



## josee

A ver si entendido bien... construyó la fuente sin la parte de aux y conectó el trafo a ac2 y gnd, es correcto?

Los valores de r1 y r2 son 2,2ohms 1watio, los condensadores de 2200uF de 25v por ejemplo,
r3 y r5  de 100ohms 1/4 watio. R4A y R6A se ponen según los valores de voltaje de salida. En mi caso el voltaje de salida sería de 12v. Y r4b y r6b no se instalan. Como se calculan las resistencias para una salida de voltaje de 12v? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> En mi caso el voltaje de salida sería de 12v. Y r4b y r6b no se instalan.


Todas las resistencias se instalan por que sinó no podes lograr una fuente de doble polaridad como la que requiere este amplificador.

Para calcular las resistencias usá el datasheet del LM317/337.


----------



## josee

Voy a ver si doy capaz de hacer las cuentas, aunque ya vi jna calculadora por internet. 

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg.

Lo que no me queda claro es si puedo prescindir de la parte aux? para no comprar tantos componentes.

Use una calculadora para el lm porque no soy capaz de entenderlo con el datashe y me sale unos valores de 15kohms y 150kohms y salen 13,75 voltios. Voy bien?

Edito: esta fuente poniendole unos reguladores el 7815 y 7915 podria funcionar? Ya que tengo por aqui estos lm para aprovecharlos.


Construccion de un Doblador de Tensión | Video Rockola
O otra opcion es comprarla en ebay no creo que cueste muchos euros, que te parece?

Gracias!

Tengo dos trafos de dicroica (no electronicos) sino, ferromsgneticos dan 12v cada una, si las junto para sacar 24v y uso el doblador de tension que he puesto en el enlace podria funcionar, por experimentar!! . Y saco 12v de cada rama? Gracias por la paciencia y tiempo, un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro es si puedo prescindir de la parte aux? para no comprar tantos componentes.


La parte AUX no esta en el PCB que acompaña al tema asi que no hay que comprar nada.



josee dijo:


> Use una calculadora para el lm porque no soy capaz de entenderlo con el datashe y me sale unos valores de 15kohms y 150kohms y salen 13,75 voltios. Voy bien?


Vas muy mal. Busca en el foro por que esos reguladores estan explicados hasta el cansancio.



josee dijo:


> esta fuente poniendole unos reguladores el 7815 y 7915 podria funcionar? Ya que tengo por aqui estos lm para aprovecharlos.


No, no y no. Usa solo los 317 y 337.



josee dijo:


> Tengo dos trafos de dicroica (no electronicos) sino, ferromsgneticos dan 12v cada una,


Eso dos trafos si te sirven. Busca en el foro como se conectan en serie para tener 12+12 V o usas uno solo y listo.

Si te es muy complicado hacer esta fuente, al principio de este mismo tema hay un link a una fuente que presentó cejas99 y usa tus reguladores.
Y LEE TODO el tema para no seguir preguntando lo que ya esta explicado.


----------



## josee

Voy a explorar el foro a ver si soy capaz de aclararme , gracias Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## DOSMETROS

josee dijo:


> Tengo dos trafos de dicroica (no electronicos) sino, ferromsgneticos dan 12v cada una


 
Ojo que algunos están bobinados con alambre doble


----------



## josee

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que algunos están bobinados con alambre doble



Hola DOSMETROS mira estos videos de como poner dos trafos en serie y paralelo, no dice nada de alambre doble no creo que tenga problema alguno.











Esos trafos son iguales a los míos, los míos son identicos, creo que no habría problema, de todas formas con un poco de suerte utilizare la fuente conmutada de la imagen de arriba ya la tengo conectada a un amplificador de auriculares con lm386 pero solo con las salida +12 y gnd y va genial cero ruidos, espero no tener problemas con el amplificados de Dr Zr.

Estoy estudiando los lm317 y 337 para ajustar las resistencias y no me aclaro por si me hiciera falta montar la fuente de Dr, Zr, o otra fuente más sencilla, sois geniales gracias por el aviso DOSMETROS, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos transformadores cómo éste , suelen estar bobinados con alambre doble para los 12V , por comodidad es mas facil bobinar dos alambres finos que no uno grueso , entonces , con un poco de cuidado pueden cambiarse de paralelo a serie y obtener 12-0-12 o sea también 24V


----------



## josee

Gracias por tu interes y por la explicacion y la imagen. Un saludo.

Hola acabo de pasar la placa por acido y de repente me doy cuenta que los pines de los zocalos donde van los tl072 no coinciden en los orificios de las pistas donde van estos, pero no coinciden tanto en vertical como horizontal. venden zocalos mas anchos que los que tengo yo? Los zocalos miden 1cm de largo. La placa midiendo hasta el margen de espacio que le he dejado mide 13x13,5 cm.

Subo foto de la placa para que veais lo que os comento, me he quedado chafado y desmotivado. Gracias, un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Hola acabo de pasar la placa por acido y de repente me doy cuenta que los pines de los zocalos donde van los tl072 no coinciden en los orificios de las pistas donde van estos, pero no coinciden tanto en vertical como horizontal. venden zocalos mas anchos que los que tengo yo? Los zocalos miden 1cm de largo. La placa midiendo hasta el margen de espacio que le he dejado mide 13x13,5 cm.
> 
> Subo foto de la placa para que veais lo que os comento, me he quedado chafado y desmotivado. Gracias, un abrazo


*No *realizaste la placa en la escala correcta, te quedó mas grande de lo debido
Lee este tema
Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]

Antes de proceder al ataque químico del cobre verifica *sobre el papel* tener las medidas correctas, por ejemplo entre extremos del IC debe haber *7,62mm *entre centros de agujeros aproximadamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si es el PCB es que yo diseñé, hay que imprirlo en escala 1:1 (o al 100% como dicen algunos softwares lectores de PDF).


----------



## josee

El primer día que lo imprimí sobre papel sin modificar medidas, me salió en tamaño mini (imposible físicamente) voy a ver que puedo hacer con el minituto que subió Fogonazo, gracias, voy comentando avances, estoy por alargar las patas de los zócalos con estaño y aprovechar ya que tengo la placa echa espero no encontrarme con mas problemas.

Volvi a imprimir el diagrama para que las patitas de los ics y demás componentes encajasen en el circuito, y ahora el circuito en papel mide 6,5 x 6,5cm parece que todo encaja, es el tamaño correcto? Antes de hacerme ilusiones con mi futuro amplificador. Ahora estoy esperando que me llegue la placa de cobre para imprimir.

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> y ahora el circuito en papel mide 6,5 x 6,5cm parece que todo encaja, es el tamaño correcto?


El tamaño correcto es de 65.53 mm x 63.50 mm, tal como lo refleja el PDF.


----------



## josee

Ahora a esperar la placa de cobre y a ver los resultados, muchas gracias Dr.Zoidberg, saludines.

Éstos días hice la pcb a su tamaño real, lo hice con el metodo de la acetona y luego repase las pistas con rotulador permanente u indeleble como dicen por aqui, pero a la hora de hacer los agujeros con el taladro veo que no coinciden bien los componentes.

Hay que tener en cuenta que es la primera placa que hago, los zócalos donde van los tl072 entran con las patas torcidas no encuentro mirando las pistas donde van los transistores y demás es todo un desastre, y como ya es la segunda placa que hago y me salen tan mal, he decidido mirar webs donde me puedan hacer la placa enviando el esquema aun precio razonable, por que me veo completamente inútil hacer la placa como corresponde.

Me recomendáis una web para enviar esquema aqui en españa y que me hagan la placa como dios manda aun precio razonable? sino desgraciadamente tendré que dejar el proyecto que tanto me emociono hacer.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## josee

Hola, subo una imagen de un transformador para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares de Dr, ya que no me aclaro con las especificaciones ni amperios que veo en la web, este transformador me sirve para conectarlo a *la fuente regulada como la del usuario cejas99, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/fuente-para-preamplificador-15-15.46452/???*

*Muchas gracias.*


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Hola, subo una imagen de un transformador para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares de Dr, ya que no me aclaro con las especificaciones ni amperios que veo en la web, este transformador me sirve para conectarlo a *la fuente regulada como la del usuario cejas99, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/fuente-para-preamplificador-15-15.46452/???*
> 
> *Muchas gracias.*


Sip.
Te sirve perfectamente


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, un placer, saludos


----------



## josee

Hola de nuevo, este otro transformador tambien podria servirme?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ T3

Antes de consultar si tal o cual transformador te sirve, mejor lee o interpreta las caracteristicas del circuito a alimentar, y luego deduce si realmente te sirve o no.


----------



## josee

Gracias DJ un saludo.


----------



## josee

Acabo de hacer los calculos y he dividido los 3 watios y 230v aqui en mi pais para saber cuantos amperios tiene el transformador que subi un post más arriba, y me da este resultado en amperios 0,013043478260.

Me podeis confirmar si esta bien hecho el calculo. Muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y ese dato de Amperes en primario para que te sirve ?


----------



## josee

Ahora entiendo.... es para consumo en el primario verdad? Yo lo que quiero es sacar los amperes que es capaz de entregar el transformador en el secundario, serias tan amable de explicarme como calcular los amperes que entrega el transformador, para torpes.

Porque he leido el post que hay aqui en el foro que explica como hacerlo pero no estoy centrado y no logro entenderlo, es para alimentar el amplificador de Dr Zoidberg con la fuente de el usuario cejas, muchas gracias dosmetros por contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dividís potencia (3 Watt) por la tensión de secundario


----------



## DJ T3

Aunque sepas los amperios de salida (A = W / V, osea que A = 3W / 24V, ya que tiene tap central, peroooo recuerda que el transformador no es ideal, asi que tiene perdidas, asi que de esos 3 W, se deben restar las perdidas), no vas a poder alimentar mas que un amplificador para auriculares, o circuitos de muy baja potencia.
Relee el tema, y con algun transformador conocido, haz las cuentas. Yo tengo marcado como 10 transformadores asi, y desde uno muy chiquitito, hasta una bestia de unos varios kilos


----------



## josee

Dosmetros, he dividido 3w y 24v y me da este resultado 0,125.

Hola DJ T3 he hecho el calculo de watios y voltaje de salida y me da los 4 amperes de un tranformador de dicroica que estoy usando para un mini ampli con un pal007, voy a usar el transformador de 3w para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares de este mismo hilo que no logro hacer que funcione.

Gracias a los dos, un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> para alimentar el amplificador de auriculares de este mismo hilo que no logro hacer que funcione.


El amplificador funciona perfectamente y no sé por que hay taaanto problema en alimentarlo.
La fuente de cejas99, tal como está, necesita un trafo de 15+15V, pero si tenes un trafo de solo 15V podes usar *la fuente que yo publiqué*, que admite trabajar como dobladora de tensión.
Te pido que uses un tema de la sección "fuentes de alimentación", por que la elección de un trafo no tiene nada que ver con el amplificador, ya que cualquier trafo de 15+15V y 300 a 500mA de capacidad (9 a 12W) debería funcionar sin problemas.


----------



## josee

Te explico Dr, cuando hice el amplificador lo alimente con una fuente de un reproductor dvd y el amplificador no funcionaba, y ahora estoy esperando a que me lleguen los materiales para poder montar la fuente de cejas.

Estos dias estoy preguntando que transformador me sirve porque en ebay no especifica los amperios que tiene el transformador y yo no entendia como se calcula para saber los amperios, ya lei como dos veces la seccion fuentes pero no me aclaro por eso mis preguntas.

Yo creo que hice algo mal al estampar el circuito en la placa de cobre o conecte algo mal, cuando monte la fuente os dire si funciona el amplificador o me tocara hacer de nuevo el amplificador.

Muchas gracias Dr.Zoidberg.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Estos dias estoy preguntando que transformador me sirve porque en ebay no especifica los amperios que tiene el transformador y yo no entendia como se calcula para saber los amperios, ya lei como dos veces la seccion fuentes pero no me aclaro por eso mis preguntas.


Te lo expliqué antes:


> trafo de 15+15V y 300 a 500mA de capacidad (9 a 12W)


----------



## josee

Tiene usted razon, me lo dijiste en post anteriores, sorry por mi memoria, cuando tenga montado todo os comentare si funciona el amplificador. Gracias Dr.Zoidberg.


----------



## josee

Hola... estos dias me llego el transformador (por fin) para alimentar el amplificador lo conecte a la fuente de cejas99 que funciona y da las medidas correctas y no funciona... He metido sonido con un mp3 y no hay manera de que funcione, puse los bc327 y 337 sin comprobar antes el hfe de cada uno, es posible que al estar muy dispares no funcione el amplificador?  No se que más hacerle, estoy por hacer una placa nueva y me dejo de rollos.
Que me recomendais?


 Muchas gracias, saludines


----------



## capitanp

rehacer la placa, seguro tiene microfisuras, un poco de crema antiacne tambien


----------



## josee

Si la placa esta bastante mal lo se.... Hay rebabas en los agujeros por no usar una broca normal, ahora tengo brocas nuevas are una placa nueva y a probar resultados, ya te cuento como he quedado con la nueva placa, gracias capitanp un saludo.


----------



## josee

Ya tengo montado el amplificador pero tengo un problema.... Le conecto unos auriculares y casi no se escucha, le puesto como fuente de audio un mp3 y con el volumen a tope no se escucha mucho mas bien tengo que estar en silencio para escucharlo por los auriculares, que puede estar pasando seran las resistencias de entrada.

Un saludo, gracias.


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Ya tengo montado el amplificador pero tengo un problema.... Le conecto unos auriculares y casi no se escucha, le puesto como fuente de audio un mp3 y con el volumen a tope no se escucha mucho mas bien tengo que estar en silencio para escucharlo por los auriculares, que puede estar pasando seran las resistencias de entrada.
> 
> Un saludo, gracias.



Foto de lado componentes y foto de pistas, cerca y claras.


----------



## josee

Gracias malesi


----------



## rulfo

Hola jose
¿Con que atacas el cobre?
Todo esos puntitos que se ven, son peligrosos, puedes tener cortos entre dos o más pistas...
Si no me equivoco los diodos de la izquierdas estan mal momtados


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Gracias malesi




Diodo 11 y diodo 21, y condensador 11 al revés los has puesto no?


----------



## rulfo




----------



## josee

Ataco el cobre con salfuman (agua fuerte) y agua oxigenada rulfo he comprobado las pistas con el multimetro y no he encontrado pistas en corto, me di cuenta del cobre que le queda en la placa gracias rulfo.

Le di la vuelta a los diodos menudo error mio, vaya! Y le di la vuelta al condensador 11 estaba al rebes que capullin estoy . Gracias malesi. Pero sigue igual se escucha muy poco tan poco que no pueden haber ruidos a mi alrededor.


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Ataco el cobre con salfuman (agua fuerte) y agua oxigenada rulfo he comprobado las pistas con el multimetro y no he encontrado pistas en corto, me di cuenta del cobre que le queda en la placa gracias rulfo.
> 
> Le di la vuelta a los diodos menudo error mio, vaya! Y le di la vuelta al condensador 11 estaba al rebes que capullin estoy . Gracias malesi. Pero sigue igual se escucha muy poco tan poco que no pueden haber ruidos a mi alrededor.



Hala haz a la fuente de alimentación, que no la vemos


----------



## josee

La fuente es la de cejas99 saca 15v con los reguladores y el trafo es de 15v con punto central. He medido y me da 12,5v 0 12,5v gracias.


----------



## rulfo

josee dijo:


> Ataco el cobre con salfuman (agua fuerte) y agua oxigenada rulfo he comprobado las pistas con el multimetro y no he encontrado pistas en corto, me di cuenta del cobre que le queda en la placa gracias rulfo.
> 
> Le di la vuelta a los diodos menudo error mio, vaya! Y le di la vuelta al condensador 11 estaba al rebes que capullin estoy . Gracias malesi. Pero sigue igual se escucha muy poco tan poco que no pueden haber ruidos a mi alrededor.




Pienso que le falta tiempo, de todas formas yo no soy partidario de utilizar esa mezcla, la he utilizado en alguna ocasión y es muy agresiva, utilizo persulfato...


josee dijo:


> La fuente es la de cejas99 saca 15v con los reguladores y el trafo es de 15v con punto central. He medido y me da 12,5v 0 12,5v gracias.


Si el transformador es de 15ac, y la fuente es la de cejas, reguladores de +-15dc, y saca +-12,5dc, no lo veo normal...


----------



## josee

El trafo esta dando en ac 13,5 voltios trafo chinito por cierto. No se que pasa con este trafo voy a probar con otro de 18v ac y te digo algo, gracias rulfo y compañia.

Actualizo: con el trafo de 18v  hace lo mismo no da mas de 12,5v en continua. Midiendo en alterna ac me da 13,5v el trafo de 18v.


----------



## Jota Jota

josee dijo:


> Ataco el cobre con salfuman (agua fuerte) y agua oxigenada rulfo he comprobado las pistas con el multimetro y no he encontrado pistas en corto, me di cuenta del cobre que le queda en la placa gracias rulfo.
> 
> Le di la vuelta a los diodos menudo error mio, vaya! Y le di la vuelta al condensador 11 estaba al rebes que capullin estoy . Gracias malesi. Pero sigue igual se escucha muy poco tan poco que no pueden haber ruidos a mi alrededor.




Sacame de una duda este sector que señalo en el PCB estas pistas estas aisladas o juntas no se ve bien, si están bien habrá que revisar los transistores.


----------



## cristian_elect

Podria ser un amplificador mas simple con un tpa6120a2.


----------



## josee

Hola Jota Jota en ese lado del pcb habia un corto (union de pistas) pero le pase un cuter y quite las uniones abriendo una zanja entre ellas. Medi con el multimetro y no tenian continuidad, gracias Jota Jota.


----------



## rulfo

Tienes que intentar de hacer con mas calidad las pcb, se ven mal, las pistas a falta de cobre, luego todos esos puntos de cobre, tener  cuidado con las soldaduras frías.. 
Hay se ve una soldadura con mala pinta..

En esta última te marcó te soldaduras sospechosas...


----------



## josee

Voy a identificar la soldadura fria y repasarla espero sea el motivo del problema. He retocado las soldduras pero sigue igual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay que empezar a trabajar en serio para que el tema no se llene de posts que son todas adivinanzas y no aportan nada, ok??

Ya te lo dijeron antes:
Las salidas del ampli sin carga, las entradas cortocircuitadas a masa.
Ahora conectas las alimentaciones a traves de resistencias de 10 ohms para no quemar nada.
Pones el negativo del tester a masa y medís el valor de la alimentación en los AO: 15V en pin 8 y -15V en pin 4. Luego medis los transistores: debes tener 15V en los colectores de los NPN y -15V en los PNP. Si no te dá eso tenes un problema con la fuente o un componente en corto o al reves.
Si te dá bien, revisas los transistores, por que los chinos truchos suelen tener intercambiados los pines de colector y emisor. Esto no da corto pero tienen muy baja ganancia.

Hacé eso y comentá.


----------



## josee

Creo que entendi bien tengo que poner resistencias de 10ohms en la alimentacion osea 3 resistencias? Gracias Dr.Zoigberg

Acabo de medir el AO y miden bien en mi caso miden 12,5 voltios los transistores miden - 12,5 entre colector y emisor no hay ninguno que mida + 12,5 voltios. Lo he hecho bien? Gracias....

De acuerdo asi lo medire y te cuento gracias Dr. Buenas noticias los transistores miden bien los pnp miden -12,5 v los npn miden +12,5 v. Que hago?

Edito: ahora falla un canal... Encima de escucharse poco un canal ni se escucha. Pido otros transistores y pruebo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Creo que entendi bien tengo que poner resistencias de 10ohms en la alimentacion osea 3 resistencias?


Solo DOS resistencias, una en +15 y otra en -15


josee dijo:


> Lo he hecho bien?


No, está mal por que debes medir respecto de masa!!! Nunca dije colector-emisor


----------



## josee

Juraria que he puesto bien los transistores, porque ya no se lo que pasa... Para rulfo, el transformador tanto el de 18v y el de 15v me estan dando 13,5 v ac porque la tension del enchufe es de 198 en vez de 230v aqui son 230v.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Medí la tension a la salida, debería ser unos pocos mV.


----------



## josee

Mido sin audio 05.6mv y  32.8 y bajando, Gracias Dr.Zoigberg, un placer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ok.
Si mal no recuerdo, habías comprado un pack de transistores chinos y tenían problemas pero no recuerdo que les sucedía. Estos que has usado, los has verificado antes de instalarlos?
Por que si nó vas a tener que verificar si los transistores están bien desoldándolos y midiendo la ganancia con el tester...debe ser de 200 o más, y los terminales deben estar en la posición correcta.

Leé detenidamente lo que he escrito y respondé luego de verificar.


----------



## josee

Es un pack de transistores chinos... El problema esque no me deja medirlos el hfe el multimetro marca 000. He quitado y comprobado la posicion de las patas y estan correctas ya lo hablamos en otro post. 

He pedido otros a ver si esta vez me deja medir el hfe de ellos. Gracias Dr.Zoigberg.


----------



## Jota Jota

Como ya lo había comentado aquí Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB

Sali de dudas de que el PCB no tuviera cortos y pensé que posiblemente era los TR, pero las R31 y R32 son de 2.2K y @josee en su PCB las veo de 10K solo sácame de esa duda son de eso valor o me equivoco? Porque por esas resistencias de mas valor influyen solo es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jota Jota dijo:


> pero las R31 y R32 son de 2.2K y @josee en su PCB las veo de 10K


Y no solo eso, las de salida son 33 ohms y NO 10K como ha puesto.

Mirá @josee si no sabes leer resistencias o sos daltónico, decinos eso y revisamos lo que has puesto, por que me dá la impresión de que estas poniendo resistencias según los colores que vos crees que van.
Por favor, medí con el tester todas y cada una de las resistencias que has puesto, comparalas con el codigo (Rx) en la figura del lado de los componentes y con el valor que tienen en el esquematico.
Acá no hay adivinanzas, y si respetás lo que subí en el primer post el amplificador sale funcionando de primera intención.


----------



## Jota Jota

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y no solo eso, las de salida son 33 ohms y NO 10K como ha puesto.
> 
> Mirá @josee si no sabes leer resistencias o sos daltónico, decinos eso y revisamos lo que has puesto, por que me dá la impresión de que estas poniendo resistencias según los colores que vos crees que van.
> Por favor, medí con el tester todas y cada una de las resistencias que has puesto, comparalas con el codigo (Rx) en la figura del lado de los componentes y con el valor que tienen en el esquematico.
> Acá no hay adivinanzas, y si respetás lo que subí en el primer post el amplificador sale funcionando de primera intención.



Dr. Zoidberg hay que tener un poco de paciencia con josee tiene pocos conocimientos en electronica y parase algo distraido, el Amp parece sencillo pero no es, y mas cuando se trata de construir Amp Hi-Fi hay que se muy estrictos con los componentes y mediciones los Hi-Fi no es para novatos, incluso lo ideal es colocar resistencias de Metal film y semiconductores de la mejor calidad, el PCB debe tener ciertas pautas y aislamiento, mas sin embargo josee quiere hacer tu diseño y es toda una Azaña para josee, démosle un empujón y un tirón de orejas 

Nota1: Antes de conectar alguna señal, voltaje y demás, hay que revisar todo incluyendo PCB mil y mil veces sin ser exagerado, que todos los componentes estén bien ubicados, que sean del valor propuestos al diseño.

Nota 2: Rectificar todos los componentes una y otra vez que no tengan fugas, que no estén desvalorizados o con pines invertidos antes de soldarlos, asi las resistencias sean las correctas y tenga su code color correcto nunca pero nunca debe uno confiarse siempre hay que medirlas.

Nota 3: Fuera de todo esto y mucho mas ya que son pautas de diseño básicas, hay que comprar  componentes de demás para probar y comparar unos con otros, entre sean mas exactos y de la mejor calidad el proyecto asi mismo será de igual manera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jota Jota dijo:


> @Dr. Zoidberg hay que tener un poco de paciencia con @josee tiene pocos conocimientos en electronica,


Es que le estoy poniendo muuucha paciencia!!! Preguntá en el foro si no me crees...

El asunto es que estamos adivinando todo el tiempo, y si el nos dijera que no sabe leer resistencias o no puede ver los colores, nosotros sabríamos a que atenernos y como recomendar soluciones. Pero con un "me suena muy bajo" no vamos a ninguna parte.
Las resistencias que detectaste como erróneas fijan la ganancia de entrada, y en este caso ha multiplicado x4 lo que tenía el diseño y ahora tiene mas de 20, lo que debería saturar la salida. Pero claro, los 10K en serie con el parlante (300 veces mas que lo recomendado) matan cualquier señal que pueda salir del amplificador.


----------



## josee

Si son de 10k todas las que he puesto, disculpad el cumulo de errores y estoy siguiendo el esquema pero me cuesta, voy a cambiar esas resistencias y probar disculpad las distracciones que estoy teniendo ultimamente. Las resistencias son erroneas verdad. Intentare que no vuelva a pasar tanto error pero no estoy en mi mejor momento. Un abrazo y disculpad a todos por la paciencia.


----------



## rulfo

Otro más para la colección, lo probé con unos altavoces de 16ohm, y alimentado con +-15, y como era de esperar espectacular, ya cuando le montas las clavijas jack, le conéctare los cascos y lo escucharé más a fondo, gracias Eduardo...


----------



## josee

Ahora creo que ya esta todo correcto pero sigue distorsionando un monton, un sonido terrible. Gracias por todo pero creo que lo voy a dejar tal cual. Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Cógete tu amplificador en mano y la imagen del que monto Eduardo o bien el mio, y mira todos los componentes de que sean los mismos, y esten en su posición correcta, mira todas las pistas que no estén en corto o cortadas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Ahora creo que ya esta todo correcto pero sigue distorsionando un monton, un sonido terrible.


Por favor!!!
No ves que tenes mal los valores de las resistencias de entrada y de las de salida??? Con 10K en serie con los parlantes no vas a escuchar nada!!! y con 33 ohms a la entrada estás poniendo casi en cortocircuito la fuente de señal!!


----------



## josee

He mirado el valor del amplificdor del compañero rulfo y las resistencias de salida con la calculadora me da 22ohms pero las de entrada veo marron negro naranja. Voy bien? Gracias


----------



## rulfo

Despues cuando pille un rato, subo una imagen con los valores...
Cógete el diagrama del PCB y con el esquema delante, anota el valor de cada componente...


----------



## josee

A ver como lo hago, R11 10k R12 10k R101 33ohms R102 33ohms, R31 2,2k R32 2,2k a si lo tengo montado. Gracias, disculpad las molestias.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por favor!!!
> No ves que tenes mal los valores de las resistencias de entrada y de las de salida??? Con 10K en serie con los parlantes no vas a escuchar nada!!! y con 33 ohms a la entrada estás poniendo casi en cortocircuito la fuente de señal!!


Esto


----------



## rulfo

josee dijo:


> A ver como lo hago, R11 10k R12 10k R101 33ohms R102 33ohms, R31 2,2k R32 2,2k a si lo tengo montado. Gracias, disculpad las molestias.


Así es
En esta última sí parece estar los componentes como toca...
Sigue igual?


----------



## josee

Se escucha como si amplificara a lo bestia saturando todo. Voy a repasar toda soldadura. Ahora ya esta todo correcto menos mal disculpad, gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no medís la resistencia de 2K2 ????
Por que para mí esas resistencias son de 2.2 MEGAs !!!!
Ya te lo dije antes: si no sabes leer resistencias o tenes problemas de visión, usá el tester para medir resistencias.


----------



## josee

En la escala de 20k mide 2,2k Dr.Zoigberg gracias, de todas formas se las cambie por otras de 2,2k de otro vendedor y sorpresa... Ahora no se escucha nada 0 audio, alucinante estoy por dejar el proyecto y no marear más, un saludo.

Edito: ahora se escucha un canal bien el otro esta mudo.  alucinante.


----------



## DJ T3

Cielos.
Tendrias que sentarte, respirar profundo y OBSERVAR bien todo. Es algo muy simple y lo estas complicando.
Recuerda, respira, tomate tu tiempo, mira y observa bien todo. El PCB, diagrama, fotos, TODO.


----------



## josee

Gracias DJT3 voy hacer eso a ver si lo saco andando por completo, un saludo DJT3.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, mi recomendación después de haber visto las soldaduras en la imagen sería que le des un baño de estaño a todas las pistas.
Es decir, que las repases con el soldador y estaño hasta que estén cubiertas de estaño, con eso se reforzarían también las soldaduras-conexiones de los componentes.
No sería de extrañar que alguna de las soldaduras que parecen estar bien, estén haciendo contacto a duras penas.


----------



## josee

Correcto Pinchavalvulas el problema lo estoy notando en las soldaduras ya que aprieto componentes y parece que quiera sonar los dos canales, de todas formas el circuito de la placa la he destrozado un poco de tanto repasar soldaduras, la unica solucion que veo es volver hacer la placa ya que esta llego a sonar los dos canales pero con el inconveniente que puse mal las resistencias de un principio, ahora ya se como va todo y si hago placa nueva creo que ya no tendre ningun problema, gracias home, un abrazo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Estoy ensamblando este preamplificador
Mi idea es usarlo para unos sennheiser hd 201 que nunca probe con un pre.
Adjunto la mascara de componentes espejada para transferir a la PCB.

Existira algun problema si luego de ensamblado pinto el lado de cobre con esta pintura?
ultimamente lo hago con las PCB que armo pero en este caso desconozco si tendra algun efecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Existira algun problema si luego de ensamblado pinto el lado de cobre con esta pintura?


No debería haber problema, pero dudo que sea la mejor solución para proteger un PCB.
Normalmente yo pinto el lado del cobre con "flux" hecho con resina molida (no se como la llaman en otros lugares...creo que hay un tema en el foro sobre esto) y alcohol común, y una vez seco eso la protege por muchísimo tiempo y además facilita la soldadura de los componentes. Yo tengo PCB cubiertas con eso y siguen iguales a nuevas luego de mas de 25 años.


----------



## cristian_elect

Esa resistencia de 32 Ohm en la salida resta control del audifono podria quitarla y poner una fuente con limitacion de corriente contra cortos circuitos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cristian_elect dijo:


> Esa resistencia de 32 Ohm en la salida resta control del audifono podria quitarla y poner una fuente con limitacion de corriente contra cortos circuitos.


Esa resistencia no es para proteger nada. Está puesta por que muchos auriculares estan pensados para excitarse desde una fuente de impedancia no-nula (de hecho, bastante mas alta que 33 ohms) básicamente para reforzar los graves.
Los parlantes de los auriculares no se comportan igual que los parlantes comunes así que hay que mantener una resistencia en serie para adecuar su respuesta. Si 33 ohms te parece mucho, podés cambiarla a tu antojo para adecuarlas a tus auriculares, incluso eliminarla por completo.


----------



## cristian_elect

Y como se protege mientras pones la clavija y le pones a medias, esa resistencia es como una función para proteger aparte de acoplar impedancias. En mi grupo de audio vi muchos amplificadores de audífonos de lo más caros casi no usa resistencia en serie y si lo usa es un valor mas bajo como 10OHm ya que pierde el control del audífono ya que tiene imán y sus movimientos genera corrientes inversas y sobre impulsos que debe ser compensadas por el amplificador no es lo mismo que simular el amplificador con resistencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cristian_elect dijo:


> Y como se protege mientras pones la clavija y le pones a medias, esa resistencia es como una función para proteger aparte de acoplar impedancias.


No es necesario proteger nada por que el acople es por capacitor y las resistencias de emisor son lo suficientemente altas para proteger los transistores y el auricular. Te pido que estudies el circuito antes de emitir opiniones que no tienen suficiente fundamento.



cristian_elect dijo:


> En mi grupo de audio vi muchos amplificadores de audífonos de lo más caros casi no usa resistencia en serie y si lo usa es un valor mas bajo como 10OHm ya que pierde el control del audífono ya que tiene imán y sus movimientos genera corrientes inversas y sobre impulsos que debe ser compensadas por el amplificador no es lo mismo que simular el amplificador con resistencias.


No se cual será tu "grupo de audio" pero la similitud entre un parlante común y un auricular solo está en que los dos emiten sonido. Los auriculares se excitan con un mezcla de tensión y corriente para poder reforzar los graves mientras que los parlantes de los baffles se excitan "con tensión" por que se pueden usar sistemas multivías que no requieren refuerzo de graves.
Además ya te lo dije antes, si tus auriculares requieren menos resistencia serie, pues sos libre de poner el valor que se te antoje.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

No pude terminar de armar el circuito porque no consegui resistencias de 470 ohm, lo mas cercano son 680ohm (R21 y R22). podria probar con ese valor?.
Tampoco consegui tl072 pero si el NE5532p.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay problema, no pasa nada. Con 680 ohms el amplificador va a tener un 25% menos de ganancia, lo cual no es malo a menos que lo excites con señales muuuy débiles. Y podés usar los NE5532...yo no tuve dramas cuando lo probé, y creo que @felixreal también armó cuatro amplificadores con los 5532 y no ha reportado problemas.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Finalmente le puse 519 ohms que fue lo mas cercano y probe con los senheisser hd 201.
Amplificar amplifica y con 0 ruido a pesar de probar con una fuente ATX. 
Esperaba que amplifique un poco mas, me pareció leer algunos comentarios como que podía dañar algunos aruiculares por la potencia
la impedancia es de 24 ohm
Los bc 327 tienen toda la pinta de ser originales o de buena calidad pero los bc337 son falsos.
Lo probe con la placa integrada de la PC.

Si pongo en la pc un tono de 50hz supongamos que la salida da 500mv medido con un tester en alterna, con el pre funcionando correctamente alimentado a 12v aproximadamente cuanto deberia dar en la salida?. (no es la mejor forma de medir pero es lo que podria usar).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Si pongo en la pc un tono de 50hz supongamos que la salida da 500mv medido con un tester en alterna, con el pre funcionando correctamente alimentado a 12v aproximadamente cuanto deberia dar en la salida?


Un tono de 50Hz no es muy util por que es muy difícil que un auricular llegue taaaaan abajo y es casi seguro que no tenga salida util a esa frecuencia. En una frecuencia un poco mas alta, con 500mV de excitación debería dejarte sordo.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un tono de 50Hz no es muy util por que es muy difícil que un auricular llegue taaaaan abajo y es casi seguro que no tenga salida util a esa frecuencia. En una frecuencia un poco mas alta, con 500mV de excitación debería dejarte sordo.


Me referia a 50hz para medir la tension de salida con el tester.
Osea mi idea era hacer una senoidal de 50hz y medir la salida de la PC, luego medir la salida del pre.
No se si es valido

Edit: la salida de la PC con una senoidal de 50hz, segun el tester mide 0.131 voltios. 
Asi que efectivamente amplifica bien


----------



## cristian_elect

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es necesario proteger nada por que el acople es por capacitor y las resistencias de emisor son lo suficientemente altas para proteger los transistores y el auricular. Te pido que estudies el circuito antes de emitir opiniones que no tienen suficiente fundamento.
> 
> 
> No se cual será tu "grupo de audio" pero la similitud entre un parlante común y un auricular solo está en que los dos emiten sonido. Los auriculares se excitan con un mezcla de tensión y corriente para poder reforzar los graves mientras que los parlantes de los baffles se excitan "con tensión" por que se pueden usar sistemas multivías que no requieren refuerzo de graves.
> Además ya te lo dije antes, si tus auriculares requieren menos resistencia serie, pues sos libre de poner el valor que se te antoje.


Pero los audífonos ya muchos son multivias tienen varias armaduras balanceadas y con altavoz dinámico o no, pueden tener como 8 driver por canal. Hasta los audífonos de bajo coste  de buena calidad tiene 2 vías como los KZ, IMR,...etc. Tambien con tecnologia planar magnetic.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Buenas.
Este circuito se puede usar como pre amplificador para un amplificador o conviene armar un pre diferente?.
Tengo uno armado y queria ensamblarlo junto con un par de TDA7293 y con un switch para conmutar la salida al amplificador o los auriculares.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Este circuito se puede usar como pre amplificador para un amplificador


Ni loco!!!! Tenés que armar un preamplificador que opere como tal y no este que aparte de no tener controles de tono, ni volumen, ni nada, te puede reventar sin problemas la etapa de entrada del amplificador.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ni loco!!!! Tenés que armar un preamplificador que opere como tal y no este que aparte de no tener controles de tono, ni volumen, ni nada, te puede reventar sin problemas la etapa de entrada del amplificador.


Entendido


----------



## tinchowr

Consulta para alguno que lo haya armado, pudieron agregarle una etapa para control de volumen? O me armo un pre amp con control de volumen, tono, etc y luego de agrego esto como salida para auriculares? La idea es armar algo primero para mis auriculares, y luego seguir con un amplificador para un par de monitores. Se que el Dr. lo habia creado para tal fin, pero no encuentro donde lo ubico, estimo que después de la etapa pre amp que hizo (Por cierto, no se actualizo mas ese post, que lastima, porque parecia MUY interesante) Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A este ampli nunca le hice el control de volumen por que estaba pensado para colgarlo de la salida de un preamplificador... que tampoco he terminado aún       por que me puse a hacer un amplificador de museo...que tampoco he finalizado!!!!
Para hacerla corta, por ahí hay un mini preamplificador monoaural que yo hice, y con dos modulitos de esos tenes un control de volumen muuuy aceptable para este amplificador.
Acá está;




__





						Preamplificador Monoaural + PCB
					

En esta oportunidad les traigo el PCB para un PREamplificador de audio monoaural que puede utilizarse para cualquier cosa :), pero que yo utilizo como pre (claro...como que mas iba a ser :eek:) para el amplificador con el que hago las mediciones de los parlantes, pero lo pueden usar como control...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## tinchowr

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A este ampli nunca le hice el control de volumen por que estaba pensado para colgarlo de la salida de un preamplificador... que tampoco he terminado aún       por que me puse a hacer un amplificador de museo...que tampoco he finalizado!!!!
> Para hacerla corta, por ahí hay un mini preamplificador monoaural que yo hice, y con dos modulitos de esos tenes un control de volumen muuuy aceptable para este amplificador.
> Acá está;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preamplificador Monoaural + PCB
> 
> 
> En esta oportunidad les traigo el PCB para un PREamplificador de audio monoaural que puede utilizarse para cualquier cosa :), pero que yo utilizo como pre (claro...como que mas iba a ser :eek:) para el amplificador con el que hago las mediciones de los parlantes, pero lo pueden usar como control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Muchas Gracias Dr. Fueron aportes muy interesantes la verdad los que hizo. Ojala pueda terminarlos algún día HAHA


----------



## cantoni11

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa resistencia no es para proteger nada. Está puesta por que muchos auriculares estan pensados para excitarse desde una fuente de impedancia no-nula (de hecho, bastante mas alta que 33 ohms) básicamente para reforzar los graves.
> Los parlantes de los auriculares no se comportan igual que los parlantes comunes así que hay que mantener una resistencia en serie para adecuar su respuesta. Si 33 ohms te parece mucho, podés cambiarla a tu antojo para adecuarlas a tus auriculares, incluso eliminarla por completo.


Hola Dr Zoidberg. Tengo unos auriculares de 250 ohmios , que valor de resistencia sería la mas acorde para el auri?  Disculpe mi ignorancia , pero el pre tira el power suficiente como para moverlos bien ? . Te aclaro lo tengo montado ya desde hace mucho tiempo y suena bien . Pasa me compré ahora unos buenos auriculares y me gustaría afinar el circuito para los 250 ohmios del auricular . saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Tengo unos auriculares de 250 ohmios , que valor de resistencia sería la mas acorde para el auri?


Imposible saberlo. Cada fabricante diseña los auriculares como mejor le parece. Con el valor indicado, si bien pierde algo de señal, debería aumentar los graves.
Lo unico que puedo recomendarte es que pruebes la resistencia que mas te agrade...incluyendo ninguna si fuera necesario, por que hay muchos auriculares que, en la actualidad, se diseñan para escuchar desde un celular que no tiene mucha tensión de salida y por eso necesitan muy poca resistencia en serie.


----------



## cantoni11

Se podría obviar el capacitor de 470 uF y a resistencia? es una protección por lo que entendí . Habría muchos riesgos si la quito? Lo estoy probando con un opa2132 y suena muy bien pero se escucha un pequeño ruido junto a la música ,  no en reposo .

Según una página que consulté . necesito 100mW a 250 ohmios para moverlos bien .- Parecería que el ruido que escucho junto al audio fuera del DAC  en algunos temas no se  escucha .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La resistencia podes bajarla hasta 2.2 ohms sin problema. El capacitor es para eliminar cualquier tensión residual de salida. Vos podes hacer lo que quieras, pero los resultados son de tu exclusiva responsabilidad... incluyendo si quemás los auriculares.


----------



## cantoni11

Una pregunta Dr Zoidberg : los capacitores c32; c31 y c21; c22 no pueden ser "no polarizados " ? porque los dos primeros los cambié por "no polarizados " y empezaron los problemas de tensión offset muy altos a la salida ..
Qué valores de tensión offset es aceptable ? apareé todos los transistores de salida a valores muy cercanos entre ellos  (menos del 1%) .No logro tener buenas tensión cercana a cero . No entiendo que pasa porque revisé todos los componentes y noto que cuando cambio de IC mejora o empeora la Tensión offset .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Una pregunta Dr Zoidberg : los capacitores c32; c31 y c21; c22 no pueden ser "no polarizados " ? porque los dos primeros los cambié por "no polarizados " y empezaron los problemas de tensión offset muy altos a la salida ..
> Qué valores de tensión offset es aceptable ? apareé todos los transistores de salida a valores muy cercanos entre ellos  (menos del 1%) .No logro tener buenas tensión cercana a cero . No entiendo que pasa porque revisé todos los componentes y noto que cuando cambio de IC mejora o empeora la Tensión offset .-


Esos capacitores son electrolíticos comunes y corrientes. Podés poner no-polarizados pero es gastar mas plata al reverendo dope. Con el capacitor de salida puesto (C21/22) NO DEBES TENER OFFSET, y si lo tenés es por que estás midiendo sin carga.
En ese amplificador poco importa aparear los transistores por el que el offset está dado por el operacional que usés, y ese valor es muy variable aún entre los del mismo tipo, pero es completamente normal que cambiando el A.O. cambie el offset por que depende de él.
Ya te lo dije, ese diseño funciona así como está y funciona muy bien. Podés experimentar todo lo que quieras, pero no vas a ganar nada usando componentes premiun por que el funcionamiento está definido por la propia configuración. Te recomiendo que lo usés así como está o que busqués otro que te guste más, por que este casi que no admite cambios a menos que sean estructurales...


----------



## fidel123

Hola me llamó la atención este amplificador, lo armé y bastante bien, funcionó a la primera nada de ruido en las pruebas, excelente por su creador. 
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Gabriel Yung

Serias tan amable de pasar el esquematico y las especificaciones que lleve (o un informe de proyecto si se tiene)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Juan Gabriel Yung dijo:


> Serias tan amable de pasar el esquematico y las especificaciones que lleve (o un informe de proyecto si se tiene)


Lee todo el tema desde el principio y obtendrás respuestas a tus dudas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Gabriel Yung dijo:


> Serias tan amable de pasar el esquematico y las especificaciones que lleve (o un informe de proyecto si se tiene)


Eso está en el primer post del tema, donde dice:


> La verdad que no sabía por cual empezar, pero recordé haber visto uno MUY BUENO* en el libro de D. Self  "Small Signal Audio Design",* así que lo busqué, lo simulé (les adjunto el archivo de Simetrix) y andaba taaan bien que decidí hacer un PCB para ese y ver que tal va. La idea de este amplificador es usarlo  en un preamplificador estéreo bastante sofisticado que estoy diseñado y que requiere una salida de auriculares de muy alta calidad.


Yo solo he diseñado el PCB y he ajustado los transistores de salida a lo que se consigue sin problemas en Argentina. Todo lo demás es trabajo de Douglas Self.


----------



## conanII

Muchas gracias por el aporte Dr. Zoidberg!

os pongo una mejora del PCB


----------



## malesi

conanII dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte Dr. Zoidberg!
> 
> os pongo una mejora del PCB



A mi que soy raro me gusta con la alimentación y out juntos
Y los condensadores de 100n, con opción de poner de 5mm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

conanII dijo:


> os pongo una mejora del PCB


Sería bueno que subas los Gerber de ese PCB para que la comunidad pueda disfrutar tu trabajo


----------



## conanII

Gracias, aquí tenéis los Gerber


----------

